# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Μικροελεγκτές >  >  Πρόβλημα με Μικροελεκτή για έλεγχο μοτέρ…

## stevegeorg

Γεια σε όλους!

  Έχω φτιάξει ένα κύκλωμα το οποίο έχει πάνω του ένα μικροελεκτή ο οποίος ελέγχει κάποια ρελέ. Τα ρελέ με τη σειρά τους ελέγχουν 3 μοτέρ των 12 Volt’s. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι όταν ενεργοποιηθούν τα ρελέ από το μικροελεκτή και κατά συνέπεια τροφοδοτηθούν τα μοτέρ τότε γίνεται στιγμιαία διακοπή της τάσης , προφανώς λόγο της καταβύθισης του ρεύματος που προκαλούν τα μοτέρ κατά την εκκίνηση τους. Έτσι κάνει Reset όλο το σύστημα… 
  Ξέρει κανείς πως μπορώ να λύσω αυτό το πρόβλημα; Μάλλον θα χρειαστεί να φτιάξω κάποιο κύκλωμα (με πυκνωτές) για ομαλότερη εκκίνηση των μοτέρ. Ξέρει κανείς πως θα το κάνω; 

Σημείωση: όλο το κύκλωμα τροφοδοτείται με adaptor τάσης 12 Volt’s- 500mA, και χρησιμοποιώ σταθεροποιητή τάσης 5 Volt’s για το μικροελεκτή.

  Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## FILMAN

Χρησιμοποίησε άλλο τροφοδοτικό, με μεγαλύτερη ικανότητα παροχής ρεύματος.

----------


## klik

στον μικροελενκτή έχεις βάλει 100nF πολύ κοντα στα ποδαράκια του;
έχεις βάλει τα +5V/GND να φεύγουν μαζί και παράλληλα απο το μικροελενκτη;

έχεις βάλει uln2004/2803 ή τρανζίστορ για οδήγηση των ρελέ;

τα ρελέ σε τι τάση δουλεύουν; (ελπίζω όχι απο τα 5V με το λίγο ρεύμα που έχεις)
έχεις διόδους στα πηνεια τους;
ποιός μικροελενκτής είναι; (έχει brown out protect; )
οπλίζεις πάνω απο ένα ρελέ ταυτόχρονα ή μέσα σε 10ms;

----------


## FILMAN

> στον μικροελενκτή έχεις βάλει 100nF πολύ κοντα στα ποδαράκια του;
> έχεις βάλει τα +5V/GND να φεύγουν μαζί και παράλληλα απο το μικροελενκτη;
> 
> έχεις βάλει uln2004/2803 ή τρανζίστορ για οδήγηση των ρελέ;
> 
> τα ρελέ σε τι τάση δουλεύουν; 
> ποιός μικροελενκτής είναι; (έχει brown out protect



Αυτά που λες είναι βασικά σωστά, αλλά κάτι μου λέει ότι η τάση στην είσοδο του 7805 πέφτει κάτω από 8V, και μάλιστα αρκετά... Σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση αυτά που λες δεν θα λύσουν το πρόβλημα...

----------


## klik

> Αυτά που λες είναι βασικά σωστά, αλλά κάτι μου λέει ότι η τάση στην είσοδο του 7805 πέφτει κάτω από 8V, και μάλιστα αρκετά... Σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση αυτά που λες δεν θα λύσουν το πρόβλημα...



Είναι πολύ πιθανό, αλλά δεν υπάρχει αρκετή πληροφόριση οπότε γι'αυτο και έχω τόσες ερωτήσεις.
(και ελπίζω να μην πέρνει και για τα μοτέρ ρεύμα απο το 0,5Α)

----------


## FILMAN

> Είναι πολύ πιθανό, αλλά δεν υπάρχει αρκετή πληροφόριση οπότε γι'αυτο και έχω τόσες ερωτήσεις.
> (και ελπίζω να μην πέρνει και για τα μοτέρ ρεύμα απο το 0,5Α)



Αν ξαναδιαβάσεις τη σημείωση στο αρχικό του ποστ, θα δεις ότι μάλλον αυτό κάνει...

----------


## stevegeorg

Ευχαριστώ για τη στήριξη!

  Τα ρελέ έχουν ενσωματωμένη δίοδο στα πηνία τους, είναι των 5 volt και τα λειτουργώ με την τάση που παίρνουν από το μικροελεκτή.  Συγκεκριμένα, τροφοδοτούνται όλα με τάση 5 Volt απ’ το σταθεροποιητή και τα γειώνει ο μικροελεκτής όταν χρειάζεται να δουλέψουν. Τα ρελέ λειτουργούν διαδοχικά το ένα μετά το άλλο και όχι ταυτόχρονα. Επίσης δεν έχω βάλει τρανζίστορ ή κάτι άλλο.

  Ο μικροελεκτής είναι ο 8051 της Atmel. Είναι συνδεμένος κανονικά με τους πυκνωτές του.

  Σημείωση: όταν αφαιρώ από το κύκλωμα τα μοτέρ αυτό δουλεύει κανονικά, δηλαδή ακούω τα ρελε να λειτουργούν σωστά. Όταν βάλω τα μοτέρ εκεί υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

  Ελπίζω να βοηθούν οι πληροφορίες μου…

----------


## stevegeorg

FILMAN έχεις δίκιο. Τροφοδοτώ τα μοτέρ με αυτή τη τάση και την ένταση γι’αυτό μου κάνει τέτοια καταβύθιση…

  Υπάρχει τρόπος να κάνω ομαλότερη την εκκίνηση των μοτέρ ώστε να μην διακόπτει στο ξεκίνημα το ρεύμα μου ή θα χρειαστώ δεύτερο τροφοδοτικό για τα μοτέρ?

----------


## klik

οσα atmel δούλεψα λένε 20mA maximum για πόρτα ή τσιπάκι, αρα αφού αλλάξεις το τροφοδοτικό και πριν καψεις τον μικροελενκτη, βάλε και τρανζιστορ να οδηγείς τα rele.

----------


## stevegeorg

Σωστή η παρατήρηση σου αλλά δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει περίπτωση να καεί ο μικροελεκτής καθώς τα ρελέ μου έχουν πολύ μικρά πηνία και δεν τροφοδοτούνται από τον ελεκτή αλλά γειώνονται από αυτόν για να λειτουργήσουν. Το πρόβλημα είναι στη πτώση τάσης που προκαλούν τα μοτέρ.

----------


## FILMAN

Είναι κακή πρακτική η οδήγηση των ρελέ έτσι όπως την κάνεις. Ζορίζεις τις εξόδους του μικροελεγκτή και επίσης χαλάς την καθαρότητα της τάσης τροφοδοσίας του. Καλύτερα βάλε ρελέ 12V που θα τροφοδοτούνται από την τάση των μοτέρ, και φυσικά τα πηνία τους θα οδηγούνται μέσω βαθμίδων απομόνωσης με τρανζίστορ ή mosfet όπως είπε και ο klick. Τις διόδους που έχεις παράλληλα στα πηνία δεν θα τις βγάλεις. ΚΑΙ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΣΕ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΟ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΡΕΥΜΑ. Είναι πολύ πιο απλό από το να φτιάξεις κύκλωμα ομαλής εκκίνησης για τα μοτέρ...

----------


## klik

τα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά τα λένε όλα, τα υπόλοιπα είναι εικασίες 




> Maximum IOL per port pin: 20 mA
> Maximum total IOL for all output pins: 80 mA
> If IOL exceeds the test condition, VOL may exceed the related specification. Pins are not guaranteed to sink current greater
> than the listed test conditions.
> 2. Minimum VCC for Power-down is 2V.



ένα pdf απο κάποιον atmel

----------


## FILMAN

> Σωστή η παρατήρηση σου αλλά δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει περίπτωση να καεί ο μικροελεκτής καθώς τα ρελέ μου έχουν πολύ μικρά πηνία και δεν τροφοδοτούνται από τον ελεκτή αλλά γειώνονται από αυτόν για να λειτουργήσουν. Το πρόβλημα είναι στη πτώση τάσης που προκαλούν τα μοτέρ.



Τα μικρά ρελέ των 5V θέλουν ισχύ 200mW, ήτοι ρεύμα 40mA, πιθανότατα μεγαλύτερο απ' αυτό που θά' πρεπε να δίνει ο μικροελεγκτής... Μέτρησε την αντίσταση των πηνίων των ρελέ που έχεις, και αν είναι πάνω από 125Ω εμένα να με φτύσεις...

----------


## stevegeorg

Τα ρελέ λειτουργούν κανονικά! Βεβαία το σωστό θα ήταν να βάλω τρανζίστορ όπως λέτε. Θα το κάνω αυτό! 
  Σημείωση: FILMAN μόλις μέτρησα την αντίσταση των πηνίων και αυτή είναι 170 Ω. Αρκετά μεγαλύτερη απ’τα 125 Ω.

  Αν χρησιμοποιήσω μεγαλύτερο τροφοδοτικό τι σταθεροποιητή θα χρειαστώ Μέτα για το κύκλωμα; Δεν θα καεί αυτός που χρησιμοποιώ; Επίσης τι τροφοδοτικό μου προτείνεται;

----------


## stevegeorg

Τα ρελέ λειτουργούν κανονικά! Βεβαία το σωστό θα ήταν να βάλω τρανζίστορ όπως λέτε. Θα το κάνω αυτό! 
  Σημείωση: FILMAN μόλις μέτρησα την αντίσταση των πηνίων και αυτή είναι 170 Ω. Αρκετά μεγαλύτερη απ’τα 125 Ω.

  Αν χρησιμοποιήσω μεγαλύτερο τροφοδοτικό τι σταθεροποιητή θα χρειαστώ Μέτα για το κύκλωμα; Δεν θα καεί αυτός που χρησιμοποιώ; Επίσης τι τροφοδοτικό μου προτείνεται;

----------


## FILMAN

> Τα ρελέ λειτουργούν κανονικά! Βεβαία το σωστό θα ήταν να βάλω τρανζίστορ όπως λέτε. Θα το κάνω αυτό! 
> Σημείωση: FILMAN μόλις μέτρησα την αντίσταση των πηνίων και αυτή είναι 170 Ω. Αρκετά μεγαλύτερη απ’τα 125 Ω.
> 
> Αν χρησιμοποιήσω μεγαλύτερο τροφοδοτικό τι σταθεροποιητή θα χρειαστώ Μέτα για το κύκλωμα; Δεν θα καεί αυτός που χρησιμοποιώ; Επίσης τι τροφοδοτικό μου προτείνεται;



170Ω; Reed είναι; Ή μήπως αντί για πεντάβολτα πηνία έχουν εξάβολτα; Πάντως όχι και πολύ μεγαλύτερη από τα 125Ω... Μάλλον το ρεύμα που θέλουν (5 / 0.17 = 29.5mA) είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο απ' αυτό που πρέπει να δίνει ο μικροελεγκτής (20mA, ήτοι 33% μεγαλύτερο) και άρα τον υπερφορτώνεις...

Όσο για τα υπόλοιπα, τον ίδιο σταθεροποιητή πάλι θα χρησιμοποιήσεις... Δεν θα καεί βέβαια, γιατί αυτό που θα ανεβάσεις στο τροφοδοτικό θα είναι τα αμπέρ, όχι τα βολτ... Απλά στη θέση του μετασχηματιστή θα βάλεις έναν άλλο με δευτερεύον 9V~ στο 1.5Α το πολύ και για εξομάλυνση θα βάλεις έναν πυκνωτή 2200μF ή 4700μF στα 16V τουλάχιστον... Γέφυρα θα κρατήσεις την ίδια... Τόσο απλά...

----------


## stevegeorg

> 170Ω; Reed είναι; Ή μήπως αντί για πεντάβολτα πηνία έχουν εξάβολτα;



   Όντως! Τα ρελε είναι των 6Volt’s και όχι των 5 όπως προείπα. Έχεις δίκιο! Στα ρελε έχω προσθέσει τρανζίστορ επομένως δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα ο ελικτής μου, αν και αν δεν κάνω λάθος δίνει maximum 80 mA στα output’s.





> Απλά στη θέση του μετασχηματιστή θα βάλεις έναν άλλο με δευτερεύον 9V~ στο 1.5Α το πολύ και για εξομάλυνση θα βάλεις έναν πυκνωτή 2200μF ή 4700μF στα 16V τουλάχιστον... Γέφυρα θα κρατήσεις την ίδια... Τόσο απλά...



   Αυτό δεν το ‘έπιασα’… Μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις που ακριβώς θα μπει ο πυκνωτής για την εξομάλυνση;

----------


## Nemmesis

βαλε μια φωτογραφια ολο το κυκλωμα σου να σου πουμε τη δεν μας "αρεσει"... αλλιως θα πρεπει να σου αναλυσουμε καθε πιθανι περιπτωση... 
εγω πιστευω οτι δεν γινεται λογο πτωσης τασης αλλα λογος λαθος-ανυπαρκτων πυκνωτων φιλτραρισματος..

----------


## FILMAN

> Όντως! Τα ρελε είναι των 6Volt’s και όχι των 5 όπως προείπα. Έχεις δίκιο!
> 
> Είδες; Αν ήταν πεντάβολτα θα είχαν αντίσταση πηνίων 125Ω περίπου...
> 
> Στα ρελε έχω προσθέσει τρανζίστορ επομένως δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα ο ελικτής μου, αν και αν δεν κάνω λάθος δίνει maximum 80 mA στα output’s.
> 
> Το ρεύμα ανά έξοδο είναι 20mA. 80mΑ είναι το συνολικό ρεύμα για όλες τις εξόδους. π.χ. αν έχεις 8 εξόδους που είναι όλες σε λογικό 0 και τροφοδοτούν η καθεμιά από ένα φορτίο που τραβάει 15mΑ, δεν ξεπερνάς το όριο για την κάθε έξοδο ξεχωριστά (αφού μπορεί να απορροφήσει άλλα 5mΑ), ξεπερνάς όμως το όριο του ρεύματος για ολόκληρο το chip του μικροελεγκτή. Αυτό πρέπει να το αποφεύγεις. Βέβαια, εσύ ξεπερνούσες το όριο για την κάθε έξοδο χωριστά αφού τράβαγες 30mΑ, δηλαδή 10mΑ πάνω από το όριο...
> 
> Αυτό δεν το ‘έπιασα’… Μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις που ακριβώς θα μπει ο πυκνωτής για την εξομάλυνση;



Στη θέση του παλιού βέβαια...

----------


## stevegeorg

Το πρόβλημα με τα ρελέ το έχω λύσει! Έχω βάλει τρανζίστορ σε κάθε ρελέ και δεν επιβαρύνεται ο ελικτής μου. Έχετε δίκιο πάντως σ’αυτό!

*Το πρόβλημα όμως είναι άλλο*! Ξανά λέω συγκεκριμένα:
*Τα ρελέ δεν έχουν κανένα πρόβλημα*. Κάποια ρελέ ενεργοποιούν κάποια μικρότερα μοτέρ τα οποία δεν δημιουργούν κανένα πρόβλημα στο κύκλωμα. Κάποια άλλα ρελέ όμως τροφοδοτούν μεγαλύτερα μοτέρ των 12Volt’s. Εκεί υπάρχει το πρόβλημα! Στα μοτέρ που ρίχνουν στιγμιαία κατά την εκκίνηση τους το συνολικό ρεύμα στο κύκλωμα μου με αποτέλεσμα να κάνει Reset. *Το πρόβλημα είναι στα μοτέρ*. Αν βάλω κάτι άλλο στη θέση τους (π.χ. ένα λαμπτήρα) δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα.

  Θα δοκιμάσω μεγαλύτερο τροφοδοτικό και αν έχω πάλι πρόβλημα θα επανέλθω στο φόρουμ.

  Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια σας!

----------


## FILMAN

Ε, άντε επιτέλους! Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι στα μοτέρ! Στο τροφοδοτικό σου είναι!

----------


## lastid

Εφόσον έχεις στιγμιαία βύθιση τάσης στα 12 Volt, μπορείς να βάλεις έναν μεγάλο πυκνωτή ( > 1000μF) πριν το 7805. 
Μόνο να βάλεις μια δίοδο 1Ν4001 μεταξύ των 12 Volt και του πυκνωτή. Και μία μικρή αντίσταση (λίγων Ωμ) σε σειρά, για να μην ζορίζει ο πυκνωτής πολύ το 12V τροφοδοτικό όταν ανοίγει για πρώτη φορά.

----------


## fmav

Βάλε ξεχωριστό τροφοδοτικό για τους κινητήρες. Οι κινητήρες πρέπει να τροφοδοτούνται από ξεχωριστό μετασχηματιστή από τα κυκλώματα ελέγχου. Όταν τροφοδοτούνται από τον ίδιο Μ/Σ, επειδή αυτός έχει σχετικά υψηλή αντίσταση, κατά την εκκίνηση των κινητήρων, επειδή τραβάνε πολύ ρεύμα, θα δημιουργείται και μεγάλη πτώση τάσης (βύθισμα). Ο πυκνωτής που ανέφερε ο Lastid προσπαθεί να εμποδίσει αυτό το βύθισμα. Για να είσαι όμως 100% σίγουρος ότι δε θα ξαναέχεις προβλήματα, βάλε ανεξάρτητους ΜΣ...

----------


## lbak

Αφού λύσεις το πρόβλημα με το τροφοδοτικό μην παραλείψεις να θέσεις σε λογικό 1 (αν θυμάμαι καλά με λογικό 1 δεν γίνεται  η επανεκίνηση ) το pin reset του επεξεργαστή.
Τα μοτέρ παράγουν αρκετό θόρυβο οπότε καλό είναι να τα έχεις σε κάποια απόσταση από τον ελεκτή και ακόμα καλύτερα χρησιμοποίησε ξεχωριστό τροφοδοτικό για αυτά.

----------


## stevegeorg

Καλά λοιπόν! Θα δοκιμάσω να χρησιμοποιήσω μεγαλύτερο τροφοδοτικό και πυκνωτές και αν δεν τα καταφέρω θα ξεχωρίσω τις τάσεις και τα ρεύματα με διαφορετικά τροφοδοτικά.





> Αφού λύσεις το πρόβλημα με το τροφοδοτικό μην παραλείψεις να θέσεις σε λογικό 1 (αν θυμάμαι καλά με λογικό 1 δεν γίνεται  η επανεκίνηση ) το pin reset του επεξεργαστή.
> Τα μοτέρ παράγουν αρκετό θόρυβο οπότε καλό είναι να τα έχεις σε κάποια απόσταση από τον ελεκτή και ακόμα καλύτερα χρησιμοποίησε ξεχωριστό τροφοδοτικό για αυτά.



lbak Δίνοντας λογικό 1 στο reset του ελικτή τότε κάνει επανεκκίνηση. Δεν λύνεται το πρόβλημα έτσι όμως καθώς διακόπτεται στιγμιαία η τροφοδοσία του, οπότε κάνει και πάλι επανεκκίνηση.





> Εφόσον έχεις στιγμιαία βύθιση τάσης στα 12 Volt, μπορείς να βάλεις έναν μεγάλο πυκνωτή ( > 1000μF) πριν το 7805. 
> Μόνο να βάλεις μια δίοδο 1Ν4001 μεταξύ των 12 Volt και του πυκνωτή. Και μία μικρή αντίσταση (λίγων Ωμ) σε σειρά, για να μην ζορίζει ο πυκνωτής πολύ το 12V τροφοδοτικό όταν ανοίγει για πρώτη φορά.



lastid πιο είναι το 7805; ο πυκνωτής που λές δεν θα μπει μεταξύ της γείωσης και της τροφοδοσίας των 12 volt’s; κάνω λάθος;

----------


## lastid

Σαν 7805, αναφέρθηκα στον σταθεροποιητή 5 Volt που αναφέρεις, μια και είναι ο πιο συνηθισμένος. Εφόσον δεν υπάρχει στο κύκλωμά σου, αντικατέστησε στο σχόλιό μου παραπάνω τη λέξη "7805" με τη φράση "σταθεροποιητή 5 Volt".

Ο σταθεροποιητής 5 Volt λοιπόν, έχει τυπικά 3 ακροδέκτες: IN,GND,OUT.
Ο μεγάλος πυκνωτής συνδέεται παράλληλα στα ΙΝ,GND.
Η δίοδος και η μικρή αντίσταση μπαίνουν σε σειρά στην γραμμή από τα 12 Volt στο ΙΝ. Για να μπουν φυσικά σε σειρά, θα πρέπει να κόψουμε την γραμμή.

Εννοείται βέβαια ότι αν μπορείς, βάζεις μεγαλύτερο τροφοδοτικό ή 2 ανεξάρτητα, όπως είπαν και οι υπόλοιποι.

----------


## Nemmesis

βαλε μια διοδο πριν το μεγαλο πυκνωτη... ετσι και βυθιση να εχεις ο πυκνωτης ισως κρατησει την ταση για τον πικ (ισως γιατι ετσι οπως εχεις τα τα ρελε συνδεμενα τωρα τραβανε απο τον πικ) ενω αν τα βαλεις με ενα τρανζιστορακι να περνουν πριν απο την διοδο τοτε ο πικ θα ειναι οκ ακομα και το τωρινο σου τροφοδοτικο..

edit... δεν διαβασα οτι το ειχε ηδη πει καποιος... απλα νομιζω οτι με σκετη την διοδο χωρις να αλλαξει το κυκλωμα με τα ρελε δυσκολα θα το κρατισει ο πυκνωτης μια και μιλαμε για καπου στα 100ma

----------


## FILMAN

> Βάλε ξεχωριστό τροφοδοτικό για τους κινητήρες. Οι κινητήρες πρέπει να τροφοδοτούνται από ξεχωριστό μετασχηματιστή από τα κυκλώματα ελέγχου. Όταν τροφοδοτούνται από τον ίδιο Μ/Σ, επειδή αυτός έχει σχετικά υψηλή αντίσταση, κατά την εκκίνηση των κινητήρων, επειδή τραβάνε πολύ ρεύμα, θα δημιουργείται και μεγάλη πτώση τάσης (βύθισμα). Ο πυκνωτής που ανέφερε ο Lastid προσπαθεί να εμποδίσει αυτό το βύθισμα. Για να είσαι όμως 100% σίγουρος ότι δε θα ξαναέχεις προβλήματα, βάλε ανεξάρτητους ΜΣ...



Έλα ρε Φάνη... Μήπως να βάλει ένα μετασχηματιστή για κάθε κινητήρα; Δηλαδή ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα από τον μεγάλο μετασχηματιστή να τροφοδοτήσει και τον επεξεργαστή;

----------


## FILMAN

> Αφού λύσεις το πρόβλημα με το τροφοδοτικό μην παραλείψεις να θέσεις σε λογικό 1 (αν θυμάμαι καλά με λογικό 1 δεν γίνεται η επανεκίνηση ) το pin reset του επεξεργαστή.
> Τα μοτέρ παράγουν αρκετό θόρυβο οπότε καλό είναι να τα έχεις σε κάποια απόσταση από τον ελεκτή και ακόμα καλύτερα χρησιμοποίησε ξεχωριστό τροφοδοτικό για αυτά.



Αυτό δεν το έπιασα... Κρατώντας το reset του επεξεργαστή σε υψηλή στάθμη, αυτός θα δουλεύει κανονικά ακόμα και με τάση τροφοδοσίας π.χ. 1V;

----------


## FILMAN

Δημήτρη και Παναγιώτη αυτά που λέτε είναι ασπιρίνες για τον καρκίνο... Αν τα 3 μοτέρ του φίλου θέλουν π.χ. 1.5Α στα 12V, θέλει τροφοδοτικό με μεγαλύτερη ικανότητα παροχής ρεύματος... Τι δίοδοι και έξτρα πυκνωτές του λέτε του ανθρώπου;

----------


## Nemmesis

> Αυτό δεν το έπιασα... Κρατώντας το reset του επεξεργαστή σε υψηλή στάθμη, αυτός θα δουλεύει κανονικά ακόμα και με τάση τροφοδοσίας π.χ. 1V;



δεν ειναι αναγκη να κρατησεις μονο το ρεσετ... αλλα ολο το πικ...

----------


## FILMAN

> δεν ειναι αναγκη να κρατησεις μονο το ρεσετ... αλλα ολο το πικ...



Μπορείς να μου πεις τι θα γίνει σ' αυτή την περίπτωση αν μπει μηχανικό φορτίο στους άξονες των κινητήρων;

----------


## Nemmesis

> Δημήτρη και Παναγιώτη αυτά που λέτε είναι ασπιρίνες για τον καρκίνο... Αν τα 3 μοτέρ του φίλου θέλουν π.χ. 1.5Α στα 12V, θέλει τροφοδοτικό με μεγαλύτερη ικανότητα παροχής ρεύματος... Τι δίοδοι και έξτρα πυκνωτές του λέτε του ανθρώπου;



σωστα εγω το αναφερα γιατι ειναι κατι που αν το δει τωρα ισως του χρειαστει αργοτερα καπου.. πχ καπου δεν μπορει να βαλει μεγαλητερο τροφοδοτικο... απλα να δει οτι γινεται και ετσι..

----------


## FILMAN

Μα δεν γίνεται *και* έτσι, όπως ακριβώς δεν γίνεται σε μια φορητή συσκευή που θέλει 9V, αν δε χωράει στο κουτί η εννιάβολτη, να βάλεις μια 1.5V AAA...

----------


## stevegeorg

Παιδιά! Καταρχήν ο μικροελεκτής 8051 μπορεί να δώσει μέχρι και 70mA όπως λέει το datasheet του και όχι 20mA. Εκτός αυτού έχω βάλει τρανζίστορ στα ρελε οπότε είμαστε οκ.





> Σαν 7805, αναφέρθηκα στον σταθεροποιητή 5 Volt που αναφέρεις, μια και είναι ο πιο συνηθισμένος. 
> Ο σταθεροποιητής 5 Volt λοιπόν, έχει τυπικά 3 ακροδέκτες: IN,GND,OUT.
> Ο μεγάλος πυκνωτής συνδέεται παράλληλα στα ΙΝ,GND.







> βαλε μια διοδο πριν το μεγαλο πυκνωτη... ετσι και βυθιση να εχεις ο πυκνωτης ισως κρατησει την ταση για τον πικ (ισως γιατι ετσι οπως εχεις τα τα ρελε συνδεμενα τωρα τραβανε απο τον πικ) ενω αν τα βαλεις με ενα τρανζιστορακι να περνουν πριν απο την διοδο τοτε ο πικ θα ειναι οκ ακομα και το τωρινο σου τροφοδοτικο..
> 
> edit... δεν διαβασα οτι το ειχε ηδη πει καποιος... απλα νομιζω οτι με σκετη την διοδο χωρις να αλλαξει το κυκλωμα με τα ρελε δυσκολα θα το κρατισει ο πυκνωτης μια και μιλαμε για καπου στα 100ma



έχεις δίκιο 7805 είναι ο σταθεροποιητής που χρησιμοποιώ, σωστός ήσουν εσύ :Blush: ! Ευχαριστώ για τις περισσότερες πληροφορίες! Κάτι ακόμα όμως, μεταξύ IN και GND
  έχω πυκνωτή 47μF/25V και μεταξύ GND και OUT ένα πυκνωτή 100n. Προφανώς θα χρειαστεί να αλλάξουν και οι δύο πυκνωτές με μεγαλύτερο τροφοδοτικό… Τι πυκνωτές μου προτείνεται να βάλω στη θέσει αυτών;





> Έλα ρε Φάνη... Μήπως να βάλει ένα μετασχηματιστή για κάθε κινητήρα; Δηλαδή ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα από τον μεγάλο μετασχηματιστή να τροφοδοτήσει και τον επεξεργαστή;



     είμαι και εγώ της άποψης ότι ένα μεγαλύτερο τροφοδοτικό επαρκεί και για το κύκλωμα και για τα περιφερικά!!!

----------


## fmav

> Έλα ρε Φάνη... Μήπως να βάλει ένα μετασχηματιστή για κάθε κινητήρα; Δηλαδή ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα από τον μεγάλο μετασχηματιστή να τροφοδοτήσει και τον επεξεργαστή;



Μάλιστα, λοιπόν έχουμε και λέμε.

Ένας κινητήρας κατά την εκκίνηση (στιγμιαία) μπορεί να τραβήξει μέχρι και 2000% (20x δηλαδή) του ονομαστικού ρεύματος λειτουργίας. Αν ένας κινητήρας λειτουργεί με ονομαστικό ρεύμα 1A, κατά την εκκίνηση θα τραβήξει μέχρι και 20Α. Για να μην δημιουργήσει αυτό το ρεύμα στιγμιαίο γονάτισμα του ΜΣ, θα πρέπει ο ΜΣ να έχει ονομαστικό ρεύμα τουλάχιστον 20Α. Για τρεις κινητήρες 60Α. Ας βάλει λοιπόν έναν ΜΣ με 60Α και όλα καλά. Ποιο φθηνό είναι όμως να βάλει ένα μικρό ΜΣ για τον έλεγχο και ένα μεγαλύτερο (της τάξεως 2x Iον) για τα power. Γλυτώνεις από προβλήματα και δεν ασχολείσαι ξανά...
Προσοχή όμως, όχι 1ΜΣ με δύο δευτερεύοντα, ένα για τον έλεγχο και ένα για τα power, καθώς έχουν κοινό πυρήνα και δε θα λυθεί τίποτε έτσι. Δύο ανεξάρτητους ΜΣ και μόνο.

Το να βάζεις ξεχωριστό ΜΣ για να απομονώνεις διαφορετικά τμήματα συσκευής ευαίσθητα δεν είναι καινούριο ούτε είναι κάτι που αποφεύγεται. Αντίθετα είναι συνηθισμένο ως πιο αποτελεσματικό και οικονομικό...

----------


## lastid

Σταύρο, ποιο είναι το ονομαστικό ρεύμα των κινητήρων και για πόσο χρόνο παρατηρείται η βύθιση?
Η τιμή του πυκνωτή εξαρτάται από το ρεύμα που ζητά το 7805. Πιθανόν να χρειάζεται πυκνωτής π.χ. μεταξύ 2200 μF και 4700 μF. Ξαναλέω, εξαρτάται από το ρεύμα λειτουργίας του 7805 και τον χρόνο βύθισης.
Τον πυκνωτή 100nF μετά το 7805 δεν χρειάζεται να τον αντικαταστήσεις, μια που ο ρόλος του είναι διαφορετικός.

Φίλιππε, δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν κατάλαβες καλά τί συμβαίνει όταν βάζουμε έναν μεγάλο πυκνωτή με τον προαναφερόμενο τρόπο και γιατί μπορεί να διατηρήσει σταθερή την τάση των 5 V για λίγο.

----------


## FILMAN

> Μάλιστα, λοιπόν έχουμε και λέμε.
> 
> Ένας κινητήρας κατά την εκκίνηση (στιγμιαία) μπορεί να τραβήξει μέχρι και 2000% (20x δηλαδή) του ονομαστικού ρεύματος λειτουργίας. Αν ένας κινητήρας λειτουργεί με ονομαστικό ρεύμα 1A, κατά την εκκίνηση θα τραβήξει μέχρι και 20Α. Για να μην δημιουργήσει αυτό το ρεύμα στιγμιαίο γονάτισμα του ΜΣ, θα πρέπει ο ΜΣ να έχει ονομαστικό ρεύμα τουλάχιστον 20Α. Για τρεις κινητήρες 60Α. Ας βάλει λοιπόν έναν ΜΣ με 60Α και όλα καλά. Ποιο φθηνό είναι όμως να βάλει ένα μικρό ΜΣ για τον έλεγχο και ένα μεγαλύτερο (της τάξεως 2x Iον) για τα power. Γλυτώνεις από προβλήματα και δεν ασχολείσαι ξανά...
> Προσοχή όμως, όχι 1ΜΣ με δύο δευτερεύοντα, ένα για τον έλεγχο και ένα για τα power, καθώς έχουν κοινό πυρήνα και δε θα λυθεί τίποτε έτσι. Δύο ανεξάρτητους ΜΣ και μόνο.
> 
> Το να βάζεις ξεχωριστό ΜΣ για να απομονώνεις διαφορετικά τμήματα συσκευής ευαίσθητα δεν είναι καινούριο ούτε είναι κάτι που αποφεύγεται. Αντίθετα είναι συνηθισμένο ως πιο αποτελεσματικό και οικονομικό...



Φίλε Φάνη κάνεις λάθος! Πού ξανακούστηκε μετασχηματιστής 60Α(!!!!) για φορτία 3Α; Τα ρεύματα εκκινήσεως των κινητήρων παρέχονται από τον πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης και όχι από τον μετασχηματιστή τροφοδοσίας... Και φυσικά δεν είναι εικοσαπλάσια αλλά 10 - 12 φορές μεγαλύτερα... Ο μετασχηματιστής πρέπει να καλύπτει το ρεύμα κανονικής λειτουργίας των κινητήρων και όχι το ρεύμα εκκινήσεώς τους... Προφανώς ο μ/ς του φίλου μας είναι πολύ μικρότερος...
Σταύρο τι έχεις πάθει; Τους πυκνωτές 47μF και 100nF που λες δεν θα τους πειράξεις... Και είναι απίθανο ο ελεγκτής σου να μπορεί να δίνει 70mA σε κάθε έξοδο! Κάποιο λάθος κάνεις...

----------


## FILMAN

> Σταύρο, ποιο είναι το ονομαστικό ρεύμα των κινητήρων και για πόσο χρόνο παρατηρείται η βύθιση?
> Η τιμή του πυκνωτή εξαρτάται από το ρεύμα που ζητά το 7805. Πιθανόν να χρειάζεται πυκνωτής π.χ. μεταξύ 2200 μF και 4700 μF. Ξαναλέω, εξαρτάται από το ρεύμα λειτουργίας του 7805 και τον χρόνο βύθισης.
> Τον πυκνωτή 100nF μετά το 7805 δεν χρειάζεται να τον αντικαταστήσεις, μια που ο ρόλος του είναι διαφορετικός.
> 
> Φίλιππε, δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν κατάλαβες καλά τί συμβαίνει όταν βάζουμε έναν μεγάλο πυκνωτή με τον προαναφερόμενο τρόπο και γιατί μπορεί να διατηρήσει σταθερή την τάση των 5 V για λίγο.



Ρε Δημήτρη, πλάκα κάνεις; Ποιο ρεύμα του 7805 λες; Το 7805 τροφοδοτεί τον ελεγκτή και τα πηνία των ρελέ. Αυτά είναι που γονατίζουν το τροφοδοτικό; Όσο για το άλλο που λες, όπως λες ο πυκνωτής μπορεί να κρατήσει σταθερή την τάση ΓΙΑ ΛΙΓΟ. Εμείς θέλουμε για όση ώρα δουλεύουν τα μοτέρ. Ο φίλος Σταύρος πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσει πιο ισχυρό τροφοδοτικό. Αυτό που έχει τώρα είναι του μισού αμπέρ. Επιστήμη το κάναμε!

----------


## tasosmos

70mA ειναι το συνολικο μεγιστο ρευμα που μπορει να δωσει για ολες τις εξοδους, οχι καθεμια χωριστα.
Ετσι αν χρησιμοποιεις πχ 8 εξοδους τοτε το μεγιστο ειναι 8,75mΑ ανα ποδαρακι (αν δεν ειναι ακομα χαμηλοτερο το μεγιστο για καθε πιν που δινει ο κατασκευαστης)

----------


## FILMAN

> 70mA ειναι το συνολικο μεγιστο ρευμα που μπορει να δωσει για ολες τις εξοδους, οχι καθεμια χωριστα.
> Ετσι αν χρησιμοποιεις πχ 8 εξοδους τοτε το μεγιστο ειναι 8,75mΑ ανα ποδαρακι (αν δεν ειναι ακομα χαμηλοτερο το μεγιστο για καθε πιν που δινει ο κατασκευαστης)



Πολύ σωστά Τάσο, προφανώς ο Σταύρος μπερδεύτηκε... Το ίδιο του είπαμε και προηγουμένως και εγώ αλλά και ο klick...

----------


## stevegeorg

> Μάλιστα, λοιπόν έχουμε και λέμε.
> 
> Ένας κινητήρας κατά την εκκίνηση (στιγμιαία) μπορεί να τραβήξει μέχρι και 2000% (20x δηλαδή) του ονομαστικού ρεύματος λειτουργίας



    Σωστά όλα αυτά αλλά; Οι κινητήρες δουλεύουν διαδοχικά ο ένας μετά το άλλον, άρα πέφτουμε πάλι στα 20A, επίσης οι κινητήρες μου δεν σηκώνουν κανένα βαρύ φορτίο επόμενος ζήτημα να 2-3πλασιάζουν το ονομαστικό τους ρεύμα, πέφτουμε επίσης στα 2-3Α, εκτός αυτού οι κινητήρες μου δουλεύουν στο 60% περίπου τις μέγιστης ισχύς τους, ζήτημα δηλαδή να απαιτούν 1.5 Α…

  Δοκιμάζω τις αλλαγές στο κύκλωμα και επανέρχομαι σε λίγο…

----------


## fmav

> ...Επιστήμη το κάναμε!



Επειδή ΔΕΝ το κάναμε επιστήμη ΔΕ λειτουργεί και το κύκλωμα...

Όταν κλείνει το ρελέ και περνάει ρεύμα στο (αφόρτιστο) πηνίο του κινητήρα, υπάρχει στιγμιαία ένα βραχυκύκλωμα από τα 12V μέχρι τη γη με μόνη αντίσταση το άθροισμα των αντιστάσεων του διακόπτη του ρελέ, του χαλκοδιαδρόμου και του σύρματος του πηνίου (σύνολο δηλαδή <<<1Ω). Όταν φορτιστεί το πηνίο και έρθει η ισορροπία, τότε το ρεύμα σταθεροποιείται στο ρεύμα λειτουργίας.
Η σταθερή κατάσταση λειτουργίας δεν μας ενδιαφέρει, αφού τα ρεύματα είναι μικρά και σταθερά. Μας ενδιαφέρει όμως σφόδρα η στιγμή που κλείνει το ρελέ, γιατί αυτό το μεγάλο ρεύμα που δημιουργείται, φέρνει σε κορεσμό τον ΜΣ και αυτός γονατίζει. Αυτή η πτώση τάσης είναι που προκαλεί και τις ανωμαλίες στη λειτουργία του μC (reset, τυχαία τιμή στον program counter, λάθη στην ανάγνωση ψηφιακών εισόδων και μη σταθερή τάση αναφοράς σε περίπτωση μέτρησης με A/D). 
Ένας μεγάλος πυκνωτής, όπως τον περιγράψανε οι φίλοι, μπορεί θεωρητικά να σώσει την κατάσταση, στην πράξη όμως τα προβλήματα δε λύνονται εντελώς. Το χειρότερο είναι όμως ότι τα προβλήματα μπορεί να εμφανιστούν σε σπάνιες τυχαίες στιγμές. 
Γι' αυτό 29 κατασκευαστές πλυντηρίων (κυριολεκτικά) συνιστούν, ο κινητήρας τους να τροφοδοτείται από διαφορετικό τροφοδοτικό, έτσι ώστε το όποιο γονάτισμα του ΜΣ να μην επηρεάζει το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα. 
Με μικρό επιπλέον κόστος έχεις αξιοπιστία. Άσε που ένας μεγάλος πυκνωτής κοστίζει ίσως και παραπάνω από τον έξτρα μικρό ΜΣ για τα κυκλώματα ελέγχου...

----------


## stevegeorg

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για την βοήθεια παιδία!

fmav δίνεις ρεσιτάλ!!!
  Λοιπόν έβαλα δύο πυκνωτές των 2200μF όπως είπατε και δείχνει να λειτουργεί κανονικά και με ένα τροφοδοτικό… Όχι πάντα όμως! Μάλλον η μικρή αλλαγή στο φορτίο των μοτέρ προκαλεί και πάλι μεγαλύτερη βύθιση και ξανά εμφανίζεται το πρόβλημά. Τελικά μοναδική λύση στο πρόβλημα μου είναι όντως η χρήση δεύτερου τροφοδοτικού!!!

  Επανέρχομαι στο φόρουμ με νέο θέμα ζητήσεως. Παρακαλώ τη βοήθεια σας και εκεί…

  Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για το ενδιαφέρον!!!

----------


## FILMAN

> Επειδή ΔΕΝ το κάναμε επιστήμη ΔΕ λειτουργεί και το κύκλωμα...
> 
> Όταν κλείνει το ρελέ και περνάει ρεύμα στο (αφόρτιστο) πηνίο του κινητήρα, υπάρχει στιγμιαία ένα βραχυκύκλωμα από τα 12V μέχρι τη γη με μόνη αντίσταση το άθροισμα των αντιστάσεων του διακόπτη του ρελέ, του χαλκοδιαδρόμου και του σύρματος του πηνίου (σύνολο δηλαδή <<<1Ω). Όταν φορτιστεί το πηνίο και έρθει η ισορροπία, τότε το ρεύμα σταθεροποιείται στο ρεύμα λειτουργίας.
> Η σταθερή κατάσταση λειτουργίας δεν μας ενδιαφέρει, αφού τα ρεύματα είναι μικρά και σταθερά. Μας ενδιαφέρει όμως σφόδρα η στιγμή που κλείνει το ρελέ, γιατί αυτό το μεγάλο ρεύμα που δημιουργείται, φέρνει σε κορεσμό τον ΜΣ και αυτός γονατίζει. Αυτή η πτώση τάσης είναι που προκαλεί και τις ανωμαλίες στη λειτουργία του μC (reset, τυχαία τιμή στον program counter, λάθη στην ανάγνωση ψηφιακών εισόδων και μη σταθερή τάση αναφοράς σε περίπτωση μέτρησης με A/D). 
> Ένας μεγάλος πυκνωτής, όπως τον περιγράψανε οι φίλοι, μπορεί θεωρητικά να σώσει την κατάσταση, στην πράξη όμως τα προβλήματα δε λύνονται εντελώς. Το χειρότερο είναι όμως ότι τα προβλήματα μπορεί να εμφανιστούν σε σπάνιες τυχαίες στιγμές. 
> Γι' αυτό 29 κατασκευαστές πλυντηρίων (κυριολεκτικά) συνιστούν, ο κινητήρας τους να τροφοδοτείται από διαφορετικό τροφοδοτικό, έτσι ώστε το όποιο γονάτισμα του ΜΣ να μην επηρεάζει το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα. 
> Με μικρό επιπλέον κόστος έχεις αξιοπιστία. Άσε που ένας μεγάλος πυκνωτής κοστίζει ίσως και παραπάνω από τον έξτρα μικρό ΜΣ για τα κυκλώματα ελέγχου...



Αυτό  που είπες για την φόρτιση των πηνίων αποκαλύπτει πολλά για τις γνώσεις σου...

----------


## FILMAN

> Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για την βοήθεια παιδία!
> 
> fmav δίνεις ρεσιτάλ!!!
> Λοιπόν έβαλα δύο πυκνωτές των 2200μF όπως είπατε και δείχνει να λειτουργεί κανονικά και με ένα τροφοδοτικό… Όχι πάντα όμως! Μάλλον η μικρή αλλαγή στο φορτίο των μοτέρ προκαλεί και πάλι μεγαλύτερη βύθιση και ξανά εμφανίζεται το πρόβλημά. Τελικά μοναδική λύση στο πρόβλημα μου είναι όντως η χρήση δεύτερου τροφοδοτικού!!!
> 
> Επανέρχομαι στο φόρουμ με νέο θέμα ζητήσεως. Παρακαλώ τη βοήθεια σας και εκεί…
> 
> Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για το ενδιαφέρον!!!



Ωραία... Καταλήξαμε λοιπόν ότι το πρόβλημα δεν ήταν το μικρό τροφοδοτικό, αλλά ότι είχαμε ένα τροφοδοτικό και όχι δύο... Μπράβο...

----------


## fmav

> Αυτό που είπες για την φόρτιση των πηνίων αποκαλύπτει πολλά για τις γνώσεις σου...



Πρώτη φορά το ακούς ότι το πηνίο φορτίζεται, ε? Δεν πειράζει ποτέ δεν είναι αργά για να μάθει κανείς, αρκεί να εκμεταλλευτεί την ευκαιρία και να μην την πετάξει, βγάζοντας εμπάθεια.





> Ωραία... Καταλήξαμε λοιπόν ότι το πρόβλημα δεν ήταν το μικρό τροφοδοτικό, αλλά ότι είχαμε ένα τροφοδοτικό και όχι δύο... Μπράβο...



Όχι μόνο, και άλλα συμπεράσματα βγάλαμε...

----------


## FILMAN

> Πρώτη φορά το ακούς ότι το πηνίο φορτίζεται, ε? Δεν πειράζει ποτέ δεν είναι αργά για να μάθει κανείς, αρκεί να εκμεταλλευτεί την ευκαιρία και να μην την πετάξει, βγάζοντας εμπάθεια.
> 
> 
> Όχι μόνο, και άλλα συμπεράσματα βγάλαμε...



Σωστά! Όπως για παράδειγμα, ότι ο φίλος μας θά' πρεπε να χρησιμοποιήσει ένα μετασχηματιστή που να δίνει 60Α, δηλαδή ισχύος 540W για να τροφοδοτήσει τρία μικρά μοτεράκια. Επίσης μάθαμε ότι στα πλυντήρια χρησιμοποιείται άλλο τροφοδοτικό για το μοτέρ και άλλο για τα κυκλώματα ελέγχου. (Αν ασχολούσουν με πλυντήρια, μάλλον θα ήξερες ότι τα universal μοτέρ τροφοδοτούνται από την εναλασσόμενη τάση του δικτύου μέσω ενός triac του οποίου μεταβάλλουμε τη γωνία αγωγιμότητας. Έτσι γίνεται ο έλεγχος των στροφών. Άρα, το μοτέρ δεν έχει κάποιο ιδιαίτερο τροφοδοτικό... Μάλιστα πολλές φορές το κύκλωμα ελέγχου τροφοδοτείται, όχι μέσω μετασχηματιστή, αλλά μέσω ενός τροφοδοτικού που εκμεταλλεύεται τη χωρητική αντίσταση ενός πυκνωτή...) Τώρα το μόνο που μένει να μάθουμε είναι αν ο πυκνωτής μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως ηλεκτρομαγνήτης, και φυσικά ΤΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΘΑ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΑΝ Ο ΦΙΛΟΣ ΜΑΣ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΟΥΣΕ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΝΑ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΟ ΙΚΑΝΗΣ ΙΣΧΥΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΜΟΤΕΡ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΜΙΚΡΟΕΛΕΓΚΤΗ... ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΤΕ ΠΕΣΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΣΧΕΔΙΑΣΩ ΕΓΩ ΕΝΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ...

----------


## fmav

> ΤΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΘΑ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΑΝ Ο ΦΙΛΟΣ ΜΑΣ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΟΥΣΕ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΝΑ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΟ ΙΚΑΝΗΣ ΙΣΧΥΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΜΟΤΕΡ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΜΙΚΡΟΕΛΕΓΚΤΗ... ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΤΕ ΠΕΣΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΣΧΕΔΙΑΣΩ ΕΓΩ ΕΝΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ...



Εξήγησα ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα, επειδή όμως εσύ δεν μπορείς να το καταλάβεις, πρότεινε σε παρακαλώ έναν Μ/Σ (ποια ισχύ θεωρείς ικανή δηλαδή) και σχεδίασε ένα τέτοιο τροφοδοτικό να τελειώνουμε, και μάλιστα χωρίς φωνές, εξυπνάδες και αντριλίκια.

----------


## stevegeorg

Χαλαρώστε λίγο ρε παιδία! Δεν κάνουμε επίδειξη γνώσεων εδώ, ούτε και το παίζουμε καθηγητάκηδες. Οι καθηγητές στην έδρα τους…

  Συμφωνώ πως και αισθητικά τουλάχιστον θα ήταν προτιμότερο να γίνει με ένα τροφοδοτικό! Τα 60Α που λες FILMAN δεν ισχύουν. Ξανά λέω ότι τα μοτέρ δουλεύουν διαδοχικά και όχι παράλληλα και ότι επίσης δουλεύουν στο 60% περίπου της συνολικής ισχύς τους. Επίσης το πραγματικό ρεύμα δεν ξεπερνάει το *12 του ονομαστικού ρεύματος τους. Και αν σκεφτούμε ότι τα μοτέρ είναι μικρής κατανάλωσης και ότι δεν έχουν ‘βαρύ’ φορτίο τότε έχουμε το πολύ 8Α! 
  Το θέμα είναι ότι το τροφοδοτικό μου είναι του 1,5 Α και  ακόμα και οι πυκνωτές που έβαλα δεν επαρκούσαν για να κρατήσουν το ρεύμα πάνω από το όριο που ζητά ο ελεκτής μου. Το πρόβλημα σίγουρα θα λυνόταν είτε με μεγαλύτερους πυκνωτές είτε με μεγαλύτερο τροφοδοτικό. Κάτι που όμως δεν συμφέρει όπως είπατε… Άλλωστε μετά τις αλλαγές που είπατε να κάνω στον τροφοδοτικό και στους πυκνωτές, η λειτουργία του κυκλώματος βελτιώθηκε αλλά το πρόβλημα δεν ξεπεράστηκε εντελώς. Στο μεγαλύτερο μοτέρ το ρεύμα έπεφτε και πάλι  :Cursing:  …

  Σημειώνω το εξής για ακόμη μια φορά: τα ρελέ δεν είχαν ποτέ κανένα πρόβλημα. Τροφοδοτούνται και πάλι από το τροφοδοτικό του ελεκτή και δεν εμφανίζουν κανένα πρόβλημα.

  Τα πλυντήρια παιδία δεν ξέρω πως λειτουργούν εγώ. Άλλο ήταν το πρόβλημα μου… 

  Ευχαριστώ και πάλι!

----------


## fmav

Ξανακοιτώντας όλο το θέμα από την αρχή και όλα τα posts κατάλαβα τελικά, ότι (σχεδόν) κανένας δεν διαβάζει προσεκτικά τι λέει ο άλλος. Άλλο διαβάζει, άλλο καταλαβαίνει και μετά απλά γράφει άλλα απ' αυτά που θέλει να πει, απαντώντας, όχι σε αυτό που έγραψε ο άλλος, αλλά σε αυτό που νομίζει ότι έγραψε...
Δεν είναι τόσο θέμα έλλειψης τεχνικών γνώσεων, όσο βασικών γνώσεων επικοινωνίας και κουλτούρας διαλόγου.

Τελειώνω εδώ, ας κάνει καθένας ό,τι καταλαβαίνει. Ίσως βρεθεί λύση, ίσως πάλι δε βρεθεί, δε θα καταλάβουμε βέβαια γιατί λειτούργησε ή δεν λειτούργησε, αλλά δεν πειράζει. Την άλλη φορά σε παρόμοιο πρόβλημα θα αρχίζουμε από την αρχή... Σαν τον μπακάλη που ζυγίζει με το μάτι...

----------


## FILMAN

> Χαλαρώστε λίγο ρε παιδία! Δεν κάνουμε επίδειξη γνώσεων εδώ, ούτε και το παίζουμε καθηγητάκηδες. Οι καθηγητές στην έδρα τους…
> 
> Συμφωνώ πως και αισθητικά τουλάχιστον θα ήταν προτιμότερο να γίνει με ένα τροφοδοτικό! Τα 60Α που λες FILMAN δεν ισχύουν. Ξανά λέω ότι τα μοτέρ δουλεύουν διαδοχικά και όχι παράλληλα και ότι επίσης δουλεύουν στο 60% περίπου της συνολικής ισχύς τους. Επίσης το πραγματικό ρεύμα δεν ξεπερνάει το *12 του ονομαστικού ρεύματος τους. Και αν σκεφτούμε ότι τα μοτέρ είναι μικρής κατανάλωσης και ότι δεν έχουν ‘βαρύ’ φορτίο τότε έχουμε το πολύ 8Α! 
> Το θέμα είναι ότι το τροφοδοτικό μου είναι του 1,5 Α και ακόμα και οι πυκνωτές που έβαλα δεν επαρκούσαν για να κρατήσουν το ρεύμα πάνω από το όριο που ζητά ο ελεκτής μου. Το πρόβλημα σίγουρα θα λυνόταν είτε με μεγαλύτερους πυκνωτές είτε με μεγαλύτερο τροφοδοτικό. Κάτι που όμως δεν συμφέρει όπως είπατε… Άλλωστε μετά τις αλλαγές που είπατε να κάνω στον τροφοδοτικό και στους πυκνωτές, η λειτουργία του κυκλώματος βελτιώθηκε αλλά το πρόβλημα δεν ξεπεράστηκε εντελώς. Στο μεγαλύτερο μοτέρ το ρεύμα έπεφτε και πάλι  …
> 
> Σημειώνω το εξής για ακόμη μια φορά: τα ρελέ δεν είχαν ποτέ κανένα πρόβλημα. Τροφοδοτούνται και πάλι από το τροφοδοτικό του ελεκτή και δεν εμφανίζουν κανένα πρόβλημα.
> 
> Τα πλυντήρια παιδία δεν ξέρω πως λειτουργούν εγώ. Άλλο ήταν το πρόβλημα μου… 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ και πάλι!



Τα 60Α τα είπε ο Φάνης και όχι εγώ. Πες μου πόσο ρεύμα γράφει πάνω του το μεγαλύτερο μοτέρ.

----------


## fmav

Καλά τα λόγια όμως η πράξη λέει τη μόνη αλήθεια.
Κατασκεύασα λοιπόν το κύκλωμα που φαίνεται στο συνημμένο Circuit.jpg. Ο κινητήρας που χρησιμοποίησα είναι ένας μικρός του 1Α και ενεργοποιείται μέσω του ρελέ, ενώ το τροφοδοτικό είναι 15V/5Α. Η διάταξη φαίνεται στο DSCF01212.jpg.

Στο pic1.bmp φαίνονται στο κανάλι Α2 η τάση +5V (VA2). Στο ψηφιακό κανάλι 0 φαίνεται η λογική κατάσταση του VA1, δηλαδή αν είναι πατημένος ο διακόπτης ή όχι. Τέλος στο κανάλι Α1 φαίνεται η τιμή του ρεύματος στο σημείο ΙΑ1 (μετρημένο με αμπεροτσιμπίδα), δηλαδή το συνολικό ρεύμα του τροφοδοτικού.
Φαίνεται ότι με την ενεργοποίηση του διακόπτη, αρχίζει και φορτίζει το πηνίο του ρελέ και μετά από περίπου 5*1.60msec οπλίζει και αρχίζει να φορτίζει το πηνίο του κινητήρα. Παρατηρήστε τα spikes ρεύματος κατά τις αρχικές στιγμές έναρξης φόρτισης.

Στην επόμενη κυματομορφή (pic2.bmp) φαίνονται οι τάσεις VA2 και VA1, δηλαδή η τάση των 5V και η κατάσταση του διακόπτη. Βλέπουμε αριστερά στο σημείο που κάνει triggering ο παλμογράφος ότι η ενεργοποίηση του ρελέ, δημιουργεί ένα μικρό spike στην τροφοδοσία, ενώ η ενεργοποίηση του κινητήρα δημιουργεί περισσότερα και μεγαλύτερα (δεξιά στην εικόνα).
Αν κάνουμε zoom στο πρώτο γεγονός (ενεργοποίηση ρελέ) (pic3.bmp), βλέπουμε ότι δημιουργείται μία πτώση τάσης στα 2.781V με διάρκεια <10nsec. Η πτώση τάσης αυτή δεν προκαλεί πρόβλημα στην τροφοδοσία των 5V.

----------


## fmav

Και συνεχίζω...

Αν κάνουμε zoom στο δεύτερο γεγονός (ενεργοποίηση κινητήρα) (pic4.bmp), βλέπουμε spikes πολύ μεγάλα, όμως και μια βύθιση της τάσης των 5V στα 0 V, για διάστημα 54.52μsec. Αυτό είναι πρόβλημα για την τροφοδοσία των 5V, καθώς μπορεί να κάνει brown-out reset ή ακόμη και power-fail reset έναν επεξεργαστή.

Βάζοντας ανεξάρτητο τροφοδοτικό 15V/5A στον κινητήρα και κάνοντας πάλι τη μέτρηση, η κυματομορφή που προέκυψε φαίνεται στο pic7.bmp.
Εδώ τα spikes είναι σαφώς μικρότερα και η τάση δεν πέφτει κάτω από τα 3.062V.

Ο καθένας βγάζει τα συμπεράσματα του...

----------


## FILMAN

> Και συνεχίζω...
> 
> Αν κάνουμε zoom στο δεύτερο γεγονός (ενεργοποίηση κινητήρα) (pic4.bmp), βλέπουμε spikes πολύ μεγάλα, όμως και μια βύθιση της τάσης των 5V στα 0 V, για διάστημα 54.52μsec. Αυτό είναι πρόβλημα για την τροφοδοσία των 5V, καθώς μπορεί να κάνει brown-out reset ή ακόμη και power-fail reset έναν επεξεργαστή.
> 
> Βάζοντας ανεξάρτητο τροφοδοτικό 15V/5A στον κινητήρα και κάνοντας πάλι τη μέτρηση, η κυματομορφή που προέκυψε φαίνεται στο pic7.bmp.
> Εδώ τα spikes είναι σαφώς μικρότερα και η τάση δεν πέφτει κάτω από τα 3.062V.
> 
> Ο καθένας βγάζει τα συμπεράσματα του...



Εγώ τα έβγαλα... Α ρε Φάνη... Δηλ. ακόμα και με δυο τροφοδοτικά είχες πτώση στα 5V; Ε, τότε φαίνεται ότι το μοτεράκι των 15W που χρησιμοποίησες κατάφερε να γονατίσει το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ...

----------


## fmav

Φίλιππε, 
ίσως φταίω και εγώ γιατί δεν το διευκρίνησα καλά: τα spikes και η βύθιση (στο πείραμα με ένα τροφοδοτικό) έχουν διαφορετική αιτία. Τα μεν spikes προκαλούνται επαγωγικά (EMC θόρυβος δηλαδή, από το πηνίο στον ΜΣ και μέσω του ίδου πυρήνα σε όλα τα τυλίγματα), ενώ η βύθιση για διάστημα 54.52μsec, προκαλείται από τον κορεσμό του ΜΣ. Εδώ ένα πυκνωτής (αρκετά γρήγορος), ίσως καταπολεμούσε αυτή τη βύθιση, όπως πρότεινε και ο Δημήτρης (Lastid).
Στο δεύτερο πείραμα, με δύο ανεξάρτητους ΜΣ, έχουμε μόνο spikes και όχι βύθιση. Τα spikes είναι μικρότερα, καθώς αυτή τη φορά μεταδίδονται επαγωγικά από απόσταση, και όχι από τον ίδιο πυρήνα ΜΣ όπως στην πρώτη περίπτωση. Το πρόβλημα όμως είναι η βύθιση και μόνο στην περίπτωσή μας.

θα επαναλάβω άλλη μια φορά, ο σκοπός μας είναι να εξηγήσουμε αυτά που βλέπουμε, για να μπορέσουμε να διορθώσουμε κάποιο πρόβλημα.
Οποιαδήποτε ένσταση για τη διάταξη ή για την ερμηνεία που δίνω να τη δεχτώ, όμως να εκφράζουμε δυσπιστία στα (δημοσιευμένα) αποτελέσματα, αυτό είναι μικρότητα.

Εδώ θα ήθελα να προσθέσω και κάτι άλλο προς τον stevegeorg. Αν δεν έβαλες ανάστροφες διόδους παράλληλα με το πηνίο των μοτέρ, να βάλεις ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ. Στο πηνίο των ρελέ όπως δήλωσες έχεις βάλει (και πολύ σωστά), όμως δεν διευκρίνησες αν έβαλες στα μοτέρ.

----------


## FILMAN

> Φίλιππε, 
> ίσως φταίω και εγώ γιατί δεν το διευκρίνησα καλά: τα spikes και η βύθιση (στο πείραμα με ένα τροφοδοτικό) έχουν διαφορετική αιτία. Τα μεν spikes προκαλούνται επαγωγικά (EMC θόρυβος δηλαδή, από το πηνίο στον ΜΣ και μέσω του ίδου πυρήνα σε όλα τα τυλίγματα), ενώ η βύθιση για διάστημα 54.52μsec, προκαλείται από τον κορεσμό του ΜΣ. Εδώ ένα πυκνωτής (αρκετά γρήγορος), ίσως καταπολεμούσε αυτή τη βύθιση, όπως πρότεινε και ο Δημήτρης (Lastid).
> 
> Φάνη, άρα συμφωνείς κι εσύ ότι ένα σωστά υπολογισμένο τροφοδοτικό θα έδινε λύση στο πρόβλημα. Αυτό δεν είπα κι εγώ από την αρχή;
> 
> Στο δεύτερο πείραμα, με δύο ανεξάρτητους ΜΣ, έχουμε μόνο spikes και όχι βύθιση. Τα spikes είναι μικρότερα, καθώς αυτή τη φορά μεταδίδονται επαγωγικά από απόσταση, και όχι από τον ίδιο πυρήνα ΜΣ όπως στην πρώτη περίπτωση. Το πρόβλημα όμως είναι η βύθιση και μόνο στην περίπτωσή μας.
> 
> θα επαναλάβω άλλη μια φορά, ο σκοπός μας είναι να εξηγήσουμε αυτά που βλέπουμε, για να μπορέσουμε να διορθώσουμε κάποιο πρόβλημα.
> Οποιαδήποτε ένσταση για τη διάταξη ή για την ερμηνεία που δίνω να τη δεχτώ, όμως να εκφράζουμε δυσπιστία στα (δημοσιευμένα) αποτελέσματα, αυτό είναι μικρότητα.
> ...



Βασικά αυτό που λες δεν είναι κακό, όμως μη ξεχνάς ότι τα μοτέρ τροφοδοτούνται από ρελέ και όχι ημιαγωγούς, κατά συνέπεια η απουσία των διόδων δεν προκαλεί ζημιά, απλώς η ύπαρξή τους θα μείωνε τους σπινθηρισμούς των επαφών των ρελέ. Επίσης οι δίοδοι αυτές λειτουργούν κατά την απενεργοποίηση των μοτέρ, όχι κατά την εκκίνηση. Κατά συνέπεια, η απουσία τους δεν συμβάλλει στο συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα.

----------


## klik

Η δίυληση του κώνωπα συνεχίζεται... :Biggrin:

----------


## FILMAN

> Η δίυληση του κώνωπα συνεχίζεται...



 Είσαι ένα διαβολάκι εσύ... Άλλαξε τουλάχιστον άβαταρ...

----------


## klik

> Είσαι ένα διαβολάκι εσύ... Άλλαξε τουλάχιστον άβαταρ...



Το avatar μου είναι απο το free bsd το οποίο είναι ένα λειτουργικότατο ... λειτουργικό!

----------


## blueriver

Εκανα κουράγιο και διάβασα όλο το thread και κράταγα την κοιλιά μου απο το γελια. :Biggrin: 
Ενα τοσο απλό θέμα και έγινε ανατολικό ζήτημα.
Ειχε εξαρχής απόλυτο δίκιο ο Φίλλιπας ,που με την μία ειπε το πολυ απλο και απλουστερο *μεγαλυτερο τροφοδοτικο*.
Ολα τα αλλα ειναι λογια να αγαπιομαστε. :Wink:

----------


## fmav

> Φάνη, άρα συμφωνείς κι εσύ ότι ένα σωστά υπολογισμένο τροφοδοτικό θα έδινε λύση στο πρόβλημα. Αυτό δεν είπα κι εγώ από την αρχή;



Όπως είπα σε ένα από τα πρώτα post, με ένα κατάλληλο τροφοδοτικό (και ανέφερα πιο θεωρώ κατάλληλο τροφοδοτικό, αυτό των 20Α/φορτίο) και ένα κατάλληλο πυκνωτή, το πρόβλημα μπορεί να εμφανιζόταν πιο σπάνια, θα μπορούσαν όμως να υπάρχουν στιγμές που θα εμφανιζόταν. Επειδή όμως δεν μιλάμε για κατασκευή φοιτητική (όπου και να μην λειτουργήσει καλά στιγμιαία σε μια παρουσίαση, δεν τρέχει και τίποτε), αυτό δεν είναι αποδεκτό.
Στις μετρήσεις που έκανα (με 5Α τροφοδοτικό, δηλαδή 5x1Α), αυτή η βύθιση δεν ήταν σταθερή. Άλλες φορές δεν υπήρχε, άλλες φορές είχε διάρκεια μεγαλύτερη, άλλες μικρότερη.
Τώρα ο καθένας βρίσκει τις λύσεις που του ταιριάζουν, εγώ αυτή τη λύση χρησιμοποιώ (ακόμη και για οδήγηση μεγάλων ρελέ) και έχω το κεφάλι μου ήσυχο.





> Βασικά αυτό που λες δεν είναι κακό, όμως μη ξεχνάς ότι τα μοτέρ τροφοδοτούνται από ρελέ και όχι ημιαγωγούς, κατά συνέπεια η απουσία των διόδων δεν προκαλεί ζημιά, απλώς η ύπαρξή τους θα μείωνε τους σπινθηρισμούς των επαφών των ρελέ. Επίσης οι δίοδοι αυτές λειτουργούν κατά την απενεργοποίηση των μοτέρ, όχι κατά την εκκίνηση. Κατά συνέπεια, η απουσία τους δεν συμβάλλει στο συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα.



Το πρόβλημα με τα πηνία είναι όταν διακόπτεται η ροή του ρεύματος, οπότε και γίνεται αναστροφή της τάσης στα άκρα αυτών. Η διακοπή μπορεί να γίνει με τρανζίστορ, μπορεί να γίνει με ρελέ, μπορεί να γίνει με διακόπτη. Δεν αλλάζει τίποτε. Αν είχαμε τρανζίστορ λόγω αυτής της αναστροφής τάσης αυτό θα καταστρεφόταν. Τα ρελέ και οι διακόπτες δεν κινδυνεύουν μεν, όμως αυτή η αναστροφή της τάσης περνάει στην τροφοδοσία αν το πηνίο είναι στο high side, ή στη γη αν είναι στο low side. Έτσι όπως το περιέγραψε το πρόβλημα ο stevegeorg, δεν νομίζω ότι είναι σαφές ότι το πρόβλημα είναι κατά την εκκίνηση (όπως υπέθεσα και εγώ αρχικά), ή και κατά την απενεργοποίηση. Πάντως σε κάθε περίπτωση δίοδοι πρέπει να μπαίνουν σε κάθε πηνίο το οποίο λειτουργεί διακοπτικά.





> Η δίυληση του κώνωπα συνεχίζεται...



Αν θέλουμε να μάθουμε περισσότερα για τον κώνωπα, θα πρέπει να τον διυλήσουμε. Αν δε θέλουμε, τον αφήνουμε να πετάει και να μας τσιμπάει χωρίς να καταλαβαίνουμε γιατί και χωρίς να μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι για να τον σταματήσουμε... :Huh: 

EDIT:Να απαντήσω και σε αυτό:




> Εκανα κουράγιο και διάβασα όλο το thread και κράταγα την κοιλιά μου απο το γελια.
> Ενα τοσο απλό θέμα και έγινε ανατολικό ζήτημα.
> Ειχε εξαρχής απόλυτο δίκιο ο Φίλλιπας ,που με την μία ειπε το πολυ απλο και απλουστερο *μεγαλυτερο τροφοδοτικο*.
> Ολα τα αλλα ειναι λογια να αγαπιομαστε.



Καταρχάς δεν υπάρχει ανατολικό ζήτημα, αλλά μεσανατολικό και υπάρχει ακριβώς γιατί ΔΕΝ έχει λυθεί, όπως ακριβώς και το δικό μας...
Ναι, το θέμα είναι ΠΙΟ είναι αυτό το μεγαλύτερο τροφοδοτικό. Όπως ανέφερα χρησιμοποίησα τροφοδοτικό 5Α για φορτίο 1Α, δηλαδή 5 φορές μεγαλύτερο και πάλι εμφανιζόταν το πρόβλημα. Περιμένω απάντηση αλλά δεν έχω πάρει ακόμη: 1Α,5Α, 10Α, 20Α, ας πει κάποιος και το δοκιμάζουμε.

----------


## FILMAN

> Όπως είπα σε ένα από τα πρώτα post, με ένα κατάλληλο τροφοδοτικό (και ανέφερα πιο θεωρώ κατάλληλο τροφοδοτικό, αυτό των 20Α/φορτίο) και ένα κατάλληλο πυκνωτή, το πρόβλημα μπορεί να εμφανιζόταν πιο σπάνια, θα μπορούσαν όμως να υπάρχουν στιγμές που θα εμφανιζόταν. Επειδή όμως δεν μιλάμε για κατασκευή φοιτητική (όπου και να μην λειτουργήσει καλά στιγμιαία σε μια παρουσίαση, δεν τρέχει και τίποτε), αυτό δεν είναι αποδεκτό.
> 
> Το παραπάνω το αποδέχομαι μόνο αν το ρεύμα που χρειάζονται τα μοτέρ είναι της τάξης των 15Α.
> 
> Στις μετρήσεις που έκανα (με 5Α τροφοδοτικό, δηλαδή 5x1Α), αυτή η βύθιση δεν ήταν σταθερή. Άλλες φορές δεν υπήρχε, άλλες φορές είχε διάρκεια μεγαλύτερη, άλλες μικρότερη.
> Τώρα ο καθένας βρίσκει τις λύσεις που του ταιριάζουν, εγώ αυτή τη λύση χρησιμοποιώ (ακόμη και για οδήγηση μεγάλων ρελέ) και έχω το κεφάλι μου ήσυχο.
> 
> Εγώ πάλι όχι, και ποτέ δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα. Η σωστή δουλειά απαιτεί πάνω απ' όλα σωστούς υπολογισμούς. Σίγουρα το σπίτι μου θα άντεχε καλύτερα στους σεισμούς αν οι κολώνες είχαν διαστάσεις 5Χ5 μέτρα, αλλά τότε δεν θα χώραγα να μπω στο σπίτι, οπότε θα μου ήταν άχρηστο.
> 
> ...



Για αυτό το τελευταίο, εγώ χρησιμοποιώ PYROX - MAT, καθώς και την πατροπαράδοτη και άκρως αποτελεσματική μέθοδο της σύνθλιψης.

----------


## klik

> Για αυτό το τελευταίο, εγώ χρησιμοποιώ PYROX - MAT, καθώς και την πατροπαράδοτη και άκρως αποτελεσματική μέθοδο της σύνθλιψης.



τεχνολογικά έχεις μείνει πίσω  :Laugh: 
high tech μέθοδος που δεν λερώνει και τοιχούς :Biggrin:

----------


## FILMAN

Αφού ξέρεις ότι είμαι παλιομοδίτης... Είδες άβαταρ που έχω; Άμα το αλλάξω θα βάλω καμιά λυχνία nixie...

----------


## fmav

> Η σωστή δουλειά απαιτεί πάνω απ' όλα σωστούς υπολογισμούς. Σίγουρα το σπίτι μου θα άντεχε καλύτερα στους σεισμούς αν οι κολώνες είχαν διαστάσεις 5Χ5 μέτρα, αλλά τότε δεν θα χώραγα να μπω στο σπίτι, οπότε θα μου ήταν άχρηστο.



Αυτούς τους σωστούς υπολογισμούς περιμένω, εδώ και κάποιες μέρες. Δεν έχει δοθεί απάντηση σε αυτό: τι μετασχηματιστή θέλει ένα διακοπτόμενο επαγωγικό φορτίο του 1.5Α, χωρίς να δημιουργείται πρόβλημα σε άλλα κυκλώματα που συνδέονται στο ίδιο δευτερεύον με το φορτίο?





> Αυτό είναι λάθος. Η υπέρταση εμφανίζεται στα άκρα του πηνίου και όχι της πηγής τροφοδοσίας.




Όχι, δεν εμφανίζεται υπέρταση, αλλά γίνεται αναστροφή της τάσης του πηνίου. Ότι ήταν + πριν τη διακοπή γίνεται - και ότι ήταν -, γίνεται +. Οπότε το σημείο του πηνίου που συνδέεται με την τροφοδοσία ή με τη γη, αποκτά αντίθετο δυναμικό, δηλαδή έχουμε στιγμιαίο βραχυκύκλωμα, μέχρι να αποφορτιστεί το πηνίο.

Το κύκλωμα του stevegeorg δεν πρόλαβε να φτάσει στο σημείο που απενεργοποιείται ο κινητήρας, καθώς με την ενεργοποίηση έκανε reset.

----------


## FILMAN

> Αυτούς τους σωστούς υπολογισμούς περιμένω, εδώ και κάποιες μέρες. Δεν έχει δοθεί απάντηση σε αυτό: τι μετασχηματιστή θέλει ένα διακοπτόμενο επαγωγικό φορτίο του 1.5Α, χωρίς να δημιουργείται πρόβλημα σε άλλα κυκλώματα που συνδέονται στο ίδιο δευτερεύον με το φορτίο?
> 
> Για ξαναδιάβασε το 20ο μου ποστ, και πες μου ποιος απάντησε
> 
> Όχι, δεν εμφανίζεται υπέρταση, αλλά γίνεται αναστροφή της τάσης του πηνίου. Ότι ήταν + πριν τη διακοπή γίνεται - και ότι ήταν -, γίνεται +. Οπότε το σημείο του πηνίου που συνδέεται με την τροφοδοσία ή με τη γη, αποκτά αντίθετο δυναμικό, δηλαδή έχουμε στιγμιαίο βραχυκύκλωμα, μέχρι να αποφορτιστεί το πηνίο.
> 
> Τελείως άσχετο. Εκτός από αλλαγή πολικότητας στα άκρα του πηνίου, έχουμε και εμφάνιση υπέρτασης ΣΤΑ ΑΚΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΗΝΙΟΥ. Οπότε το σημείο του πηνίου που συνδέεται με την τροφοδοσία ή με τη γη, ΠΑΡΑΜΕΝΕΙ ΣΕ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟ ΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΟ, ΟΠΩΣ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΤΟ ΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΟ ΣΕ ΟΠΟΙΟΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΕΝΟΣ ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑΤΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΑΛΛΑΖΕΙ ΑΝ ΑΚΟΥΜΠΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΕΚΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΕΝΑ ΠΟΛΟ ΜΙΑΣ 9ΒΟΛΤΗΣ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑΣ... ΚΑΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΤΟ ΛΕΣ ΓΙΑ 3 ΦΟΡΑ, ΤΑ ΠΗΝΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΦΟΡΤΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ... ΑΠΟΘΗΚΕΥΟΥΝ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΣΕ ΜΟΡΦΗ ΜΑΓΝ. ΠΕΔΙΟΥ, ΟΧΙ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΟΥ, ΗΤΟΙ ΔΙΑΤΗΡΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ *ΚΙΝΗΣΗ* ΤΩΝ ΦΟΡΤΙΩΝ, ΕΝΩ ΦΟΡΤΙΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η *ΑΠΟΘΗΚΕΥΣΗ* ΦΟΡΤΙΩΝ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ *ΑΚΙΝΗΣΙΑ*...
> 
> Το κύκλωμα του stevegeorg δεν πρόλαβε να φτάσει στο σημείο που απενεργοποιείται ο κινητήρας, καθώς με την ενεργοποίηση έκανε reset.



Αυτά τα ολίγα...

----------


## fmav

Φίλιππε, το μόνο που είδα να λες είναι το παρακάτω:





> Όσο για τα υπόλοιπα, τον ίδιο σταθεροποιητή πάλι θα χρησιμοποιήσεις... Δεν θα καεί βέβαια, γιατί αυτό που θα ανεβάσεις στο τροφοδοτικό θα είναι τα αμπέρ, όχι τα βολτ... Απλά στη θέση του μετασχηματιστή θα βάλεις έναν άλλο με δευτερεύον 9V~ *στο 1.5Α* το πολύ και για εξομάλυνση θα βάλεις έναν πυκνωτή 2200μF ή 4700μF στα 16V τουλάχιστον... Γέφυρα θα κρατήσεις την ίδια... Τόσο απλά...







> Τελείως άσχετο. Εκτός από αλλαγή πολικότητας στα άκρα του πηνίου, έχουμε και εμφάνιση υπέρτασης ΣΤΑ ΑΚΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΗΝΙΟΥ. Οπότε το σημείο του πηνίου που συνδέεται με την τροφοδοσία ή με τη γη, ΠΑΡΑΜΕΝΕΙ ΣΕ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟ ΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΟ, ΟΠΩΣ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΤΟ ΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΟ ΣΕ ΟΠΟΙΟΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΕΝΟΣ ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑΤΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΑΛΛΑΖΕΙ ΑΝ ΑΚΟΥΜΠΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΕΚΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΕΝΑ ΠΟΛΟ ΜΙΑΣ 9ΒΟΛΤΗΣ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑΣ... ΚΑΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΤΟ ΛΕΣ ΓΙΑ 3 ΦΟΡΑ, ΤΑ ΠΗΝΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΦΟΡΤΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ... ΑΠΟΘΗΚΕΥΟΥΝ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΣΕ ΜΟΡΦΗ ΜΑΓΝ. ΠΕΔΙΟΥ, ΟΧΙ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΟΥ, ΗΤΟΙ ΔΙΑΤΗΡΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ *ΚΙΝΗΣΗ* ΤΩΝ ΦΟΡΤΙΩΝ, ΕΝΩ ΦΟΡΤΙΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η *ΑΠΟΘΗΚΕΥΣΗ* ΦΟΡΤΙΩΝ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ *ΑΚΙΝΗΣΙΑ*...



Μα εννοείται το σημείο του πηνίου που συνδεέται στην τροφοδοσία ή στη γη, ότι παραμένει αρχικά στο ίδιο δυναμικό που είχε, αλλά μετά λόγω του μεγάλου ρεύματος που αναπτύσσεται από την ΑΠΟΦΟΡΤΙΣΗ του πηνίου, λόγω μικρής αδράνειας, επηρεάζεται και μάλιστα πολύ. Η υπέρταση που εμφανίζεται στα άκρα του πηνίου δεν επηρεάζει τόσο στην περίπτωσή μας, αφού ο διακόπτης του ρελέ μάλλον έχει αντοχές.
Θα συνεχίσω να λέω φόρτιση, και δεν εννοώ φυσικά ηλεκτρική φόρτιση, αλλά φόρτιση ενέργειας (μαγνητικής εν προκειμένω). Όπως το κουρδιστήρι φορτίζει ένα μεταλλικό έλασμα με μηχανική ενέργεια, έτσι και ένα πηνίο φορτίζεται με μαγνητική ενέργεια. Με το σκεπτικό σου ούτε ο πυκνωτής φορτίζεται, αλλά αποθηκεύει ηλεκτρικό φορτίο. Μήπως να έλεγες ηλεκτροφορτίζεται? Αν θέλουμε να παίξουμε με τις λέξεις, τουλάχιστον να ξέρουμε τι κάνουμε: το φορτίζω προέρχεται από το φορτίο. (και όχι απαραίτητα ηλεκτρικό)

Τέλος πάντων, δεν πρόκειται να συμφωνήσουμε ποτέ απ' ότι φαίνεται, είπα ό,τι είπα, και επειδή μάλλον κουράζουμε τον κόσμο (αφού δε συμμετέχει και κανένας άλλος στην κουβέντα), σταματάω εδώ.
Τα ξαναλέμε σε άλλο θέμα... :Επιθετικός:

----------


## blueriver

Φάνη ενα τροφοδοτικο 10 Α επαρκει για ενα μοτερ που τραβαει ρευμα σταθερης λεiτουργιας 1.5  A.,ακομα και για την στιγμη εκκινησης του,που το ρευμα ειναι πολυ παραπανω.
Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι αν μπει 10 Α τροφοδοτικο το προβλημα θα εξαληφθη τελειως .

----------


## blueriver

> Φίλιππε, το μόνο που είδα να λες είναι το παρακάτω:
> 
> Θα συνεχίσω να λέω φόρτιση, και δεν εννοώ φυσικά ηλεκτρική φόρτιση, αλλά φόρτιση ενέργειας (μαγνητικής εν προκειμένω). Όπως το κουρδιστήρι φορτίζει ένα μεταλλικό έλασμα με μηχανική ενέργεια, έτσι και ένα πηνίο φορτίζεται με μαγνητική ενέργεια. Με το σκεπτικό σου ούτε ο πυκνωτής φορτίζεται, αλλά αποθηκεύει ηλεκτρικό φορτίο. Μήπως να έλεγες ηλεκτροφορτίζεται? Αν θέλουμε να παίξουμε με τις λέξεις, τουλάχιστον να ξέρουμε τι κάνουμε: το φορτίζω προέρχεται από το φορτίο. (και όχι απαραίτητα ηλεκτρικό)



Εχει δικιο ο Φιλλιπας ,ειναι  λαθος ο ορος να λεμε οτι ενα πηνιο φορτιστηκε,απλα το πηνιο δεν φορτιζετε ποτε ,δεν ειναι πυκνωτης για να φορτιστη ,απλα ρευμα επαγωγικο εχει και δεν αποθηκευει πουθενα φορτιο,αν κοπει η περιρεουσα ταση
Αλλο η μαγνητικη ενεργεια και αλλο η φορτιση ειναι αδοκιμος ο ορος .
Αλλο το κουρδιστηρι δεν φορτιζει ενα μεταλικο ελασμα ,απλα του δινει ενεργεια μεσω ειδικων τοποθετημενων τροχαλιων.
Η λεξη φορτιζω ειναι μονο για πυκνωτες και για μπαταριες

----------


## gsmaster

Σταύρο, στα 5V τι πυκωτές έχεις βάλει? (Διάβασα τις προηγούμενες σελίδες αλλά μόνο για κάτι 100nF είδα να λες, ενώ ο φίλος που έκανε το τεστ στο χαρτί έχει σχεδιάσει 100μF και 100nF παράλληλα)
Τι άλλα φορτία τροφοδοτείς απο τα 5V? Όσο λιγότερα τόσο καλύτερα.

Πιστεύω ότι με δίοδο-πυκνωτή 1000μF πρίν το 7805 και με έναν 680μF στην έξοδο στα 5V και 100nF παραλληλα σε είσοδο και έξοδο και κοντά στα πόδια του μικροελεκτή θα λυθεί το πρόβλημα.

----------


## FILMAN

Εγώ τι να πω; Ξαναγυρίσαμε πάλι στην αρχή... Μάλλον πρέπει να το πάρω απόφαση ότι κάποιοι θα παραμείνουν ανεπίδεκτοι μαθήσεως...

----------


## blueriver

> Εγώ τι να πω; Ξαναγυρίσαμε πάλι στην αρχή... Μάλλον πρέπει να το πάρω απόφαση ότι κάποιοι θα παραμείνουν ανεπίδεκτοι μαθήσεως...



Σωστος ο Φίλλιπος ,εγκρινω και επαυξάνω. :Biggrin: 
Ο Φανης ειμαι σιγουρος οτι την παλευη τωρα με 10 μπερο τροφοδοτικο,και ολα ηταν τζι-τζι και δεν μιλαει  :Lol: .
Δωστα ολα στον λαο Φανη ,πειραματα θελουμε ερευνας και αναπτυξης :Wink:

----------


## fmav

> Σωστος ο Φίλλιπος ,εγκρινω και επαυξάνω.
> Ο Φανης ειμαι σιγουρος οτι την παλευη τωρα με 10 μπερο τροφοδοτικο,και ολα ηταν τζι-τζι και δεν μιλαει .
> Δωστα ολα στον λαο Φανη ,πειραματα θελουμε ερευνας και αναπτυξης



Blueriver, δε φτάνει που δε διαβάζεις προσεκτικά τα posts (αν τα διαβάζεις και καθόλου), προβοκάρεις κιόλας. Για να προβοκάρει σωστά κανείς, πρέπει να είναι αρκετά έξυπνος. Εσύ όμως είσαι μόνο εξυπνάκιας και τίποτε άλλο.
Αν διάβαζες προσεκτικότερα, πρότεινα τροφοδοτικό 20Α με συγκεκριμένο σκεπτικό. Και το σκεπτικό ήταν ότι ένας κινητήρας κατά την εκκίνηση μπορεί να τραβήξει μέχρι και 20πλάσιο ρεύμα (τώρα βέβαια ο Φίλιππος, δήλωσε ότι μπορεί να είναι μέχρι 10-12πλάσιο, τι να πω τόσο πέρα για πέρα έξω έπεσα?). Το 10Α που πρότεινες (χωρίς τεκμηρίωση), δεν έχει διαφορά μεγάλη από το 20Α στην τιμή. Τι συμφέρει όμως? Ένα τροφοδοτικό των 10Α (ή 20Α), ή δύο τροφοδοτικά των 1.5Α. Και επιπλέον έδειξα πειραματικά τα πλεονεκτήματα των ξεχωριστών τροφοδοτικών, όπως επίσης και ότι ένα τροφοδοτικό των 5Α ΔΕΝ κάνει (ενώ ο Φίλιππος πρότεινε τροφοδοτικό 1.5Α).

Όλα τα άλλα είναι βαβούρα να γίνεται.
Δε θα καθίσω άλλο να ασχολούμε με τα κόμπλεξ του καθενός, που μπαίνουν για να κάνουν βαβούρα και να πουλήσουν εξυπνάδα εδώ μέσα. Αν οι συντονιστές θέλουν τέτοιο κλίμα αντιπαράθεσης, ειρωνίας και χαρακτηρισμών μελών, ας το αφήσουν να συνεχίζεται αυτό. Σε τέτοια περίπτωση σιωπώ forever και ας μη λείψω σε κανέναν. Όπως δεν λείπουν και πολλοί άλλοι που σταμάτησαν να γράφουν επειδή έπεσαν θύματα τέτοιων τραμπουκισμών.

----------


## blueriver

fmav
Τα διαβαζω τα post ολα ,αλλα σε βλεπω πολυ φορτισμενο με αρνητικη ενεργεια και εκσφεντονιζεις βαριες λεξεις που δεν ταιριαζουν,δεν προβοκαρω κανενα ,απλα αναφερω την αποψη μου.Και απλα χανεις ευκολα την ψυχραιμια σου,και αρα και οποιο δικιο μπορεις να εχεις.

Tο τραβας πολυ το θεμα και σε ξαναβλεπω να εχεις υπερ-φορτιστη με αρνητικη ενεργεια.Και καπου υπαρχει παιδικο φέρσιμο,το οτι δεν ξαναγραφεις εδω ,αυτο ειναι απειλη ? για να γραψουν ολοι <<σε παρακαλουμε Φανη αστον τον Blueriver να λεει, σε θελουμε πισω ξανα ενεργα κοντα μας,να κανεις πειραματα ερευνας και αναπτυξης>> 
Απλα ξαναδιαβασε αυτα που εγραψες ,και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα το εχεις μετανιωσει.

Αλλιμονο σε ενα τεχνικο φορουμ να συμφωνουσαμε ολοι με ολους,παντα υπαρχουν αντιθετες αποψεις,και πρεπει να ειναι σεβαστες,και οχι να λεμε προβοκατορες,τραμπουκους κ.τ.λ οσοι εχουν αλλοι αποψη.

To οτι με ενα 10 μπερο τροφοδοτικο ,δεν θελει και πολυ σκεψη να το σκεφτει καποιος γιατι ολα θα πανε ρολοι.
Τα 2 τροφοδοτικα ειναι δωρον αδωρο γιατι θελεις ενα μικρο για το κυκλωμα και ενα αλλο πανω απο 5 Α για το φορτιο ,αρα με ενα 10 Α ειναι η καλυτερη και ορθοτερη επιλογη κατα την ταπεινη μου αποψη.ολα σε ενα ωραια και  νοικοκυρεμενα.

Αν σου λεμε 2 ατομα οτι ειναι αδοκιμος ο ορος οταν λεμε δεν φορτιζετε ενα πηνιο ,και εσυ επιμενεις ,απο εκει καταλαβαινει ο αναγνωστης ποιος ειναι ο Mr who knows everything. :Wink: 

Αυτα για να κλειση το θεμα ,γιατι εφοσον μου ειπες κατι δημοσια ,πρεπει να ειναι δημοσια η ανταπαντηση,αν δεν ειναι αυτο αρεστο στους διαχειριστες ,προτεινω να σβηστουν και τα 2 post που στην ουσια ειναι επι προσωπικου.

----------


## fmav

> Η λεξη φορτιζω ειναι μονο για πυκνωτες και για μπαταριες







> fmav
> Τα διαβαζω τα post ολα ,αλλα σε βλεπω πολυ φορτισμενο με αρνητικη ενεργεια...
> ...και σε ξαναβλεπω να εχεις υπερ-φορτιστη με αρνητικη ενεργεια.



Μάλιστα, μετά τους πυκνωτές και τις μπαταρίες, τελικά ΚΑΙ εγώ φορτίζομαι. Και μάλιστα υπέρ-φορτίζομαι. Τέλεια! Μόνο τα πηνία δε φορτίζονται λοιπόν, όλα τ' άλλα... Εκτός αν θεωρείς ότι είμαι πυκνωτής ή μπαταρία?  :Hammer:

----------


## gsmaster

Blueriver, Θα γράψω 2-3 γραμμές, διάβασέ τες προσεκτικά και πές μου αν κάνω κάπου λάθος.

" Στα πηνία των ρελέ, και γενικά στα επαγωγικά φορτία που τροφοδοτούνται απο συνεχή τάση, τοποθετούμε πάντα μια δίοδο ανάστροφα, για την απορρόφηση της ανάστροφης τάσης που θα δημιουργηθεί όταν διακοπεί η τάση στα άκρα του πηνίου."

Είμαι λάθος? Πιστεύω πως όχι, πάμε παρακάτω...


Αυτή η ανάστροφη τάση που θα δημιουργηθεί όταν διακοπεί η τάση στα άκρα του πηνίου απο που έρχεται? η τάση τροφοδοσίας έχει διακοπεί, άρα δεν προέρχεται απο την ΔΕΗ. Απο που προέρχεται όμως? Την βλέπουμε, την μετράμε, μας καίει το τρανζίστορ αν δεν βάλουμε δίοδο στο ρελέ, μας κάνει ρεσετ τον μικροελεκτή... Απο που έρχεται? Δεν έρχεται απο την ΔΕΗ, άρα κάπου αποθηκεύεται σαν φορτίο στο κύκλωμά μας. Κάτι έχει φορτιστεί και δημιουργείται αυτή η τάση στα άκρα του πηνίου. Άρα το πηνίο φορτίζεται. 

Θα ρωτήσεις τώρα: στο DC το πηνίο είναι βραχυκύκλωμα. Πώς φορτίστηκε το πηνίο?
- Το πηνίο δεν φορτίζεται με τάση. Φορτίζεται με ρεύμα.

----------


## gsmaster

Το πηνίο είναι ακριβώς το αντίθετο του πυκνωτή. Όπως και η τάση είναι το αντίθετο του ρεύματος.

1- Ο πυκνωτής φορτίζεται με τάση.
2- Κατα την φόρτιση το ρεύμα που μπαίνει στον πυκνωτή είναι μεγάλο
3- Όταν φορτιστεί πλήρως, το ρεύμα γίνεται μηδεν
4- Η αντίσταση του πυκνωτή είναι θεωρητικά άπειρη, πρακτικά πολύ μεγάλη
5- Ο πυκνωτής έχει αποθηκεύσει ένα φορτίο με την μορφή τάσης
6- Η τάση αυτή εφαρμοζεται σε τυχόν φορτίο που υπάρχει παράλληλα με τον πυκνωτή, δημιουργόντας ένα ρεύμα που το διαρρέει.
7- Το ρεύμα αυτό βγαίνει απο τον πυκνωτή και έχει αντίθετη φορά (πολικότητα) απο το ρεύμα στο 2. Αυτό γιατί η τάση που είναι αποθηκευμένη στον πυκνωτή έχει την αρχική πολικότητα.
8- Η τιμή του ρεύματος που βγαίνει απο τον πυκνωτή προς το φορτίο εξαρτάται απο την αντίσταση του φορτίου.




1- Το πηνίο φορτίζεται με ρεύμα
2- Κατα την φόρτιση η τάση που εφαρμόζεται στα άκρα του, μηδενίζεται.
3- Όταν φορτιστεί πλήρως, η τάση γίνεται μηδεν
4- Η αντίσταση του πηνίου είναι θεωρητικά μηδενική, πρακτικά πολύ μικρή
5- Το πηνίο έχει αποθηκεύσει ένα φορτίο με την μορφή ρεύματος
6- Το ρεύμα αυτό διαρρέει τυχόν φορτίο που υπάρχει παράλληλα με το πηνίο, δημιουργόντας μια τάση στα άκρα αυτού.
7- Η τάση αυτή δημιουργείται στα άκρα του πηνίου και έχει αντίθετη πολικότητα (φορά) απο την τάση στο 2. Αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί το ρευμα που είναι αποθηκευμένο στο πηνίο έχει την αρχική φορά.
8- Η τιμή της τάσης που δημιουργείται στα άκρα του φορτίου εξαρτάται απο την αντίσταση του φορτίου. 



Τωρα για να μπούμε πάλι εντός θέματος για τον φίλο μας με τον μικροελεκτή και τα μοτέρ, δεν είναι θέμα συμπεριφοράς του πηνίου, αλλά σχεδίασης του τροφοδοτικού. Στο post #71 έγραψα τι θα δοκίμαζα για να λύσω το πρόβλημα

----------


## basjot

Μια καλοπροαίρετη διευκρίνηση! Το πηνίο αποθηκεύει μαγνητική ενέργεια που αν συνδεθεί σ'αυτό κάποιο φορτίο τότε το φορτίο διαρρέεται από ρεύμα.

----------


## blueriver

> Μάλιστα, μετά τους πυκνωτές και τις μπαταρίες, τελικά ΚΑΙ εγώ φορτίζομαι. Και μάλιστα υπέρ-φορτίζομαι. Τέλεια! Μόνο τα πηνία δε φορτίζονται λοιπόν, όλα τ' άλλα... Εκτός αν θεωρείς ότι είμαι πυκνωτής ή μπαταρία?



Χαιρομαι που το θεμα εληξε,και μπηκε το χιουμορ ,οπως αλλωστε αρμοζει μεταξυ μελων ,οπως εχουμε γινει Φανη ,ολοι μας εχουμε καταντηση  πυκνωτες και μπαταριες,απο την καθημερινοτητα   :Lol: .

Λοιπον για τον συνονοματο Γιαννη (gsmaster)
Aπλα μεταφερω τα λογια του Φιλλιπα σε προηγουμενο post,που με καλυψε επακριβως.

Εκτός από αλλαγή πολικότητας στα άκρα του πηνίου, έχουμε και εμφάνιση υπέρτασης ΣΤΑ ΑΚΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΗΝΙΟΥ. Οπότε το σημείο του πηνίου που συνδέεται με την τροφοδοσία ή με τη γη, ΠΑΡΑΜΕΝΕΙ ΣΕ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟ ΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΟ, ΟΠΩΣ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΤΟ ΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΟ ΣΕ ΟΠΟΙΟΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΕΝΟΣ ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑΤΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΑΛΛΑΖΕΙ ΑΝ ΑΚΟΥΜΠΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΕΚΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΕΝΑ ΠΟΛΟ ΜΙΑΣ 9ΒΟΛΤΗΣ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑΣ, ΤΑ ΠΗΝΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΦΟΡΤΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ... ΑΠΟΘΗΚΕΥΟΥΝ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΣΕ ΜΟΡΦΗ ΜΑΓΝ. ΠΕΔΙΟΥ, ΟΧΙ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΟΥ, ΗΤΟΙ ΔΙΑΤΗΡΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ *ΚΙΝΗΣΗ* ΤΩΝ ΦΟΡΤΙΩΝ, ΕΝΩ ΦΟΡΤΙΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η *ΑΠΟΘΗΚΕΥΣΗ* ΦΟΡΤΙΩΝ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ *ΑΚΙΝΗΣΙΑ*...

----------


## gsmaster

Δίκιο έχετε για το μαγνητικό πεδίο, όπου υπάρχει ροή ηλεκτρονίων υπάρχει και μαγνητικό πεδίο. Αυτή είναι η προσέγγιση του φυσικού. Στην πράξη αυτό που βλέπουμε είναι ότι το πηνίο "προσπαθεί" να διατηρήσει το ρεύμα που το διαρέει σταθερό. 


Οι καλοπροαίρετες κριτικές - διορθώσεις ειναι δεκτές και απαραίτητες!
 :Smile:

----------


## FILMAN

> Blueriver, Θα γράψω 2-3 γραμμές, διάβασέ τες προσεκτικά και πές μου αν κάνω κάπου λάθος.
> 
> " Στα πηνία των ρελέ, και γενικά στα επαγωγικά φορτία που τροφοδοτούνται απο συνεχή τάση, τοποθετούμε πάντα μια δίοδο ανάστροφα, για την απορρόφηση της ανάστροφης τάσης που θα δημιουργηθεί όταν διακοπεί η τάση στα άκρα του πηνίου."
> 
> Είμαι λάθος? 
> 
> Ναι. Για να είμαστε ακριβείς, όταν υπάρχει δίοδος παράλληλα, δεν έχουμε "απορρόφηση της υπέρτασης" όπως είπες, αλλά η διαδικασία δημιουργίας υπέρτασης δεν ξεκινάει καν.
> 
> Πιστεύω πως όχι, πάμε παρακάτω...
> ...



Νομίζω ότι τα εξήγησα έτσι ώστε να τα καταλάβουν όλοι.

----------


## her

Κατά τη διάρκεια της αύξησης του ρεύματος, στο πηνίο αποθηκεύεται ενέργεια. Θεωρούμε ότι η αποθήκευση γίνεται στο μαγνητικό πεδίο του πηνίου με τη μορφή «ενέργειας μαγνητικού πεδίου».

Κάθε πηνίο που διαρρέεται από σταθερό ρεύμα «διαθέτει» αποθηκευμένη ενέργεια στο μαγνητικό πεδίο του,η οποία διατηρείται αμετάβλητη. Πρόκειται για την ενέργεια που αποθηκεύθηκε κατά την αύξηση του ρεύματος

Κατά τη διάρκεια της ελάττωσης του ρεύματος, το πηνίο αποδίδει την αποθηκευμένη ενέργεια στο υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα. Κατά τη φάση δηλαδή αυτή λειτουργεί ως *γεννήτρια*. 

Η τιμή της ενέργειας που βρίσκεται αποθηκευμένη στο μαγνητικό πεδίο ενός πηνίου, σε μια οποιαδήποτε χρονική στιγμή, δίνεται από την εξίσωση: 
UΒ = ½Li2 στην οποία το *L* συμβολίζει τον συντελεστή αυτεπαγωγής και το*i*τη στιγμιαία τιμή του ρεύματος. 



http://users.att.sch.gr/kassetas/educ41c.htm

----------


## fmav

Επανέρχομαι γιατί μαλώνουμε για να μαλώνουμε...

Ηρακλή, δε νομίζω ότι ο Φίλιππος δεν γνωρίζει ότι στο πηνίο αποθηκεύεται ενέργεια. Το γνωρίζει και μάλιστα πολύ καλά (γιά τον blueriver δεν είμαι τόσο σίγουρος, μακάρι να κάνω λάθος βέβαια).
Ο Φίλιππος απλά δεν δέχεται τον όρο "φόρτιση" σε περιπτώσεις που δεν έχουν να κάνουν με αποθήκευση αποκλειστικά ηλεκτρικού φορτίου. Τουλάχιστον αυτό κατάλαβα από αυτά που λέει. 
Είναι λοιπόν θέμα ορολογίας. Ο καθένας βέβαια μπορεί να χρησιμοποιεί την ορολογία που θεωρεί αυτός σωστή (και φυσικά κρίνεται για αυτό). ΟΜΩΣ, υπάρχει και η ορολογία η οποία είναι γενικώς αποδεκτή και καταγεγραμμένη σε επίσημα και έγκυρα λεξικά. 

Κοίταξα λοιπόν στο έγκυρο λεξικό Νεοελληνικής του Τεγόπουλου/Φυτράκη στο λήμμα φόρτιση και δίνει τις έννοιες: φόρτωμα, πλήρωση, γέμισμα. Δεν υπάρχει διευκρίνηση με ΤΙ γεμίζει, πληρώνεται, φορτώνεται κάτι. Παραμένει αόριστο. Άρα κάτι μπορεί να φορτίσει με ενέργεια ηλεκτρικού πεδίου (πυκνωτής), με ηλεκτροχημική ενέργεια (μπαταρία), με μηχανική ενέργεια (ελατήριο), με ενέργεια μαγνητικού πεδίου (πηνίο), με αισθηματική ενέργεια (εγώ, όπως είπε ο blueriver) κ.α. 
Αν κάποιος δεν το αποδέχεται αυτό είναι δικαίωμά του. Για να μπορεί όμως να συνεννοείται χωρίς προβλήματα και καθυστερήσεις με άλλους, οφείλει να είναι ευέλικτος και να αποδέχεται τη χρήση αυτής της ορολογίας (όχι απαραίτητα την ορθότητα της). Καθόμαστε τόσες μέρες και συζητάμε και μάλιστα off-topic, για κάτι που αν ψάξει κανείς και στο google ακόμη, θα δει ότι υπάρχουν πολλές αναφορές (άρα είναι όρος που χρησιμοποιείται, άσχετα αν θεωρεί κάποιος λανθασμένα). 

Παράδειγμα και το paper του γνωστού Μανιά (καθηγητή ηλεκτρονικών ισχύος στο Μετσόβειο) στο link:
http://library.tee.gr/digital/m2102/m2102_marabeas.pdf
όπου χρησιμοποιούνται οι εκφράσεις "φόρτιση πηνιού" και "φόρτιση επαγωγής" κατά κόρο.

Παρακαλώ το off-topic να λήξει εδώ, νομίζω είναι σπατάλη χρόνου να συζητάμε άλλο για αυτό.

----------


## lastid

Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σας ότι το θέμα της φόρτισης παρατράβηξε.
Η παρεξήγηση προκύπτει από διαφορετικές χρήσεις της λέξης "φόρτιση". Η κοινότητά μας δείχνει να είναι διχασμένη:

- Κάποιοι θεωρούν ότι δεν μπορούμε να αναφερόμαστε σε φόρτιση αν δεν υπάρχει αποθήκευση ηλεκτρικού φορτίου.
- Κάποιοι άλλοι θεωρούν ότι φόρτιση μπορεί να συμβαίνει και με άλλους τρόπους και αναφέρεται σε ενέργεια γενικότερα.

Υπάρχει ένα πολύ δυνατό επιχείρημα υπέρ των δεύτερων: Η λέξη φόρτιση χρησιμοποιείται και για τις μπαταρίες, όπου όμως εκεί αποθηκεύεται ενέργεια με χημικές διαδικασίες και όχι με απευθείας αποθήκευση ηλεκτρικού φορτίου.

Το θέμα θα μπορούσε να αναλυθεί περισσότερο και έχει πολύ ψωμί. Π.χ. η έννοια του ηλεκτρικού φορτίου, έτσι τουλάχιστον όπως την όρισε ο Βενιαμίν Φρανκλίνος δεν υπάρχει. Αν θέλει όμως κάποιος, ας ανοίξει ξεχωριστό θέμα για θεωρητική συζήτηση με κόσμιο τρόπο που αρμόζει σε ώριμα άτομα, όπως θέλω να πιστεύω ότι είμαστε όλοι, ας μάθουμε να συζητάμε επιτέλους και ας σταματήσουμε να μακραίνουμε αυτό το θέμα.

----------


## FILMAN

Εγώ βαρέθηκα να μιλάω. Προς το παρόν πάντως, δεν σκέφτομαι να γίνω από ηλεκτρονικός, φιλόλογος.

----------


## stevegeorg

Δουλεύει  :Laugh:  !!!

----------


## sokos4

Μετά απο τόση φασαρία δεν βάζεις όλο το κύκλωμα να το δούμε?

----------


## stevegeorg

Το κύκλωμα ειναι αυτό... Υπάρχουν 2 τροφοδοσίες...

----------


## FILMAN

Ωχ, Θεέ μου...

----------


## stevegeorg

Έλα FILMAN, πες το... Μη το κρατάς μέσα σου...  :Blink:

----------


## FILMAN

> Έλα FILMAN, πες το... Μη το κρατάς μέσα σου...



Την πλακέτα ανάποδα τη βλέπω, αντιστάσεις βάσης στα τρανζίστορ δεν βλέπω (ελπίζω να είναι σε συνδεσμολογία κοινού συλλέκτη ή να είναι mosfet), διόδους παράλληλα με τα πηνία των ρελέ δεν βλέπω...

----------


## klik

Αν έχεις τύχη διάβαινε...

μην αγχώνεσε
ο μικροελενκτής εχει εξόδους ανοικτού συλλέκτη με weak pull ups, γι'αυτό δεν κάηκε!
Αυτά τα ρελέ nais δεν λειτουργούν αν συνδεθούν τα πηνεία τους ανάποδα, πρέπει να έχουν δίοδο εσωτερικά.

Οι πυκνωτές όμως, δεν είναι αρκετά κοντά στα σημεία που χρειάζονται (ο μικροελενκτής έχει :Wink: .

----------


## stevegeorg

> Την πλακέτα ανάποδα τη βλέπω, αντιστάσεις βάσης στα τρανζίστορ δεν βλέπω (ελπίζω να είναι σε συνδεσμολογία κοινού συλλέκτη ή να είναι mosfet), διόδους παράλληλα με τα πηνία των ρελέ δεν βλέπω...



   Μα επιτέλους, πόσες ακόμα φορές πρέπει να πω σε αυτό το φόρουμ ότι τα ρελέ έχουν εσωτερικές διόδους  :Brick wall: ;;; 

  Όπως λες τα τρανζίστορ είναι mosfet (npn) άρα τι τις θέλουμε τις αντιστάσεις;

  Όπως βλέπεις όλα τα στοιχεία του κυκλώματος είναι στην πάνω μεριά της πλακέτας, ακόμα και τα καλώδια. Κάτω απ’ τη πλακέτα υπάρχουν μόνο οι κολλήσεις με καλάι…

----------


## stevegeorg

> Αν έχεις τύχη διάβαινε...
> 
> μην αγχώνεσε
> ο μικροελενκτής εχει εξόδους ανοικτού συλλέκτη με weak pull ups, γι'αυτό δεν κάηκε!
> *Αυτά τα ρελέ nais δεν λειτουργούν αν συνδεθούν τα πηνεία τους ανάποδα, πρέπει να έχουν δίοδο εσωτερικά.
> *



 :Thumbup:  !!!

----------


## Nemmesis

πως κρατας τα εξαρτηματα στην θεση τους?? ειναι αναποδα βαλμενα στην πλακετα... εκτος και αν ειναι διπλης οψης... :Tongue2:  world's first
η τοποθετηση των υλικων ειναι καλη

----------


## stevegeorg

> πως κρατας τα εξαρτηματα στην θεση τους?? ειναι αναποδα βαλμενα στην πλακετα... εκτος και αν ειναι διπλης οψης... world's first



       Τι εννοείτε ανάποδα; Η πλακέτα είναι μια απλή διάτρητη πλακέτα. Όπως είναι απ’τη μια μεριά έτσι είναι και απ’την άλλη. Η χρησιμότητα της είναι στη στήριξή των στοιχείων του κυκλώματος… 
  Τα υλικά κρατιούνται στην θέση τους καθώς στηρίζονται από τα ‘ποδαράκια’ τους. Έχω λυγίσει δηλαδή τους ακροδέκτες κάθε στοιχείου κάτω από την πλακέτα για να μην μετακινούνται. Εκτός αυτού δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να μου ‘φύγει’ κανένα στοιχείο καθώς κάθε ακροδέκτης έχει ‘ντυθεί’ με καλάι όπως και σε κάθε πλακέτα…





> η τοποθετηση των υλικων ειναι καλη



\____________\ :Ψώνιο: /______________
_\_'΄_¨_+__'_*_\====/___+____*__ ____             Χε, εευχαριστώ....(!)
 :Applause:  :Applause:  :Dancing:  :whistle:  :Applause:  :Thumbup:  :Applause:  :Thumbup1:  :Applause:  :Bye:  :Pray:  :Applause: 
 :Applause:  :Thumbup:  :Pray:  :Thumbup1:  :Applause:  :Bye:  :W00t:  :Applause:  :Applause:  :Dancing:  :whistle:  :Applause:

----------


## klik

Η πλακέτα έπρεπε να έχει τους χάλκινους δακτυλίους απο κάτω, οπότε όλες οι κολλήσεις θα ήταν απο κάτω.
http://i82.servimg.com/u/f82/11/22/64/62/voltme22.jpg
Τα καλώδια δεν έχει σημασία αν θα είναι πάνω η κάτω. Είναι θέμα προσωπικής επιλογής και εμπειρίας (υπαρχουν λόγοι να μπούν πάνω και λόγοι να μπούν κάτω).

--------edit-------
Εκείνες οι 5 αντιστάσεις πάνε στα τρανζίστορ πιθανα. Δεν βάζεις και μια φωτό απο την άλλη πλευρά;

----------


## Nemmesis

τα χαλκινα δαχτυλια που βλεπεις απο την μερια των υλικων σου ειναι για να καλανε με καλαϊ τα ποδαρακια απο τα υλικα... αν θελεις βαλε μια φωτο απο την αλλη μερια γιατι απο οτι καταλαβαινω εχεις καμια μια μπαλιτσα απο καλαϊ σε καθε ποδι

----------


## FILMAN

Ρε Σταύρο, θα μας τρελάνεις; Έτσι όπως φαίνεται η πλακέτα, έχει και χαλκό από κάτω; Δύσκολο το βλέπω... Επίσης άλλο το τρανζίστορ ΝΡΝ και άλλο το mosfet. klick, δεν νομίζω οι αντιστάσεις που λες να είναι σε σειρά με τις βάσεις των τρανζίστορ... Για δες λίγο τα άσπρα - καφέ καλώδια στο κάτω μέρος...

----------


## Nemmesis

> δεν νομίζω οι αντιστάσεις που λες να είναι σε σειρά με τις βάσεις των τρανζίστορ... Για δες λίγο τα άσπρα - καφέ καλώδια στο κάτω μέρος...



οι αντιστασεις που εννοει απο οτι καταλαβα εγω ειναι οι εσωτερικες που εχει ο μΕ... δλδ εχει συνδεσμολογια ανοιχτου συλλεκτη και με μια αντισταση πολονει με το + οποτε το τρανζιστορ παιρνει + μεσω αυτης της αντιστασεις η οποια δεν υπαρχει στην πλακετα αλλα εσωτερικα στον μΕ...

----------


## FILMAN

> οι αντιστασεις που εννοει απο οτι καταλαβα εγω ειναι οι εσωτερικες που εχει ο μΕ... δλδ εχει συνδεσμολογια ανοιχτου συλλεκτη και με μια αντισταση πολονει με το + οποτε το τρανζιστορ παιρνει + μεσω αυτης της αντιστασεις η οποια δεν υπαρχει στην πλακετα αλλα εσωτερικα στον μΕ...



Παναγιώτη, έτσι όπως το γράφει μου φαίνεται ότι εννοεί τις 5 αντιστάσεις που φαίνονται πάνω στην πλακέτα...

----------


## Nemmesis

> Παναγιώτη, έτσι όπως το γράφει μου φαίνεται ότι εννοεί τις 5 αντιστάσεις που φαίνονται πάνω στην πλακέτα...



μια φοτο μακρια απο την αληθεια ειμαστε  :Lol:  κατα τα αλλα τζαμπα υποθεσεις κανουμε :Wink:

----------


## gsmaster

ρε παιδιά, υπάρχουν και διάτρητες διπλής όψης!

----------


## klik

Φίλιππε έχω αναφέρει σαν απάντηση αμέσως μετά το μηνυμα σου για το ότι λοιπουν οι αντιστασεις στις βάσεις, ότι έχει 8051 συμβατό ο οποίος έχει εξόδους ανοικτού συλλέκτη με εσωτερικές αντιστάσεις pull up και δεν απαιτούντε αντιστάσεις βάσεις.

Αυτό που παρατηρω είναι και άλλες 5 αντιστασεις (αυτες οι 1.4 watt) οι οποίες μπορεί να πηγαίνουν στις βάσεις και γι'αυτό πρότεινα μια φωτο απο κάτω.





> ρε παιδιά, υπάρχουν και διάτρητες διπλής όψης!



και εγω θυμάμε ειχα δει κάποτε, αλλά όταν χρειάστηκα να αγοράσω δεν βρήκα

----------


## FILMAN

> Φίλιππε έχω αναφέρει σαν απάντηση αμέσως μετά το μηνυμα σου για το ότι λοιπουν οι αντιστασεις στις βάσεις, ότι έχει 8051 συμβατό ο οποίος έχει εξόδους ανοικτού συλλέκτη με εσωτερικές αντιστάσεις pull up και δεν απαιτούντε αντιστάσεις βάσεις.
> 
> Αυτό που παρατηρω είναι και άλλες 5 αντιστασεις (αυτες οι 1.4 watt) οι οποίες μπορεί να πηγαίνουν στις βάσεις και γι'αυτό πρότεινα μια φωτο απο κάτω.
> 
> 
> και εγω θυμάμε ειχα δει κάποτε, αλλά όταν χρειάστηκα να αγοράσω δεν βρήκα



Μα για αυτές τις αντιστάσεις λέω κι εγώ

----------


## stevegeorg

Παιδιά δεν μου είναι εύκολο να παραθέσω μια φωτο αυτή τη στιγμή. Δεν νομίζω όμως ότι υπάρχει νόημα καθώς δεν υπάρχει τίποτα κάτω απ’ τη πλακέτα παρά μόνο τα ποδαράκια των στοιχείων και οι κολλήσεις με τα καλώδια. Ομολογώ ότι δεν ήξερα όμως ότι στα χάλκινα σημεία της πλακέτας κάνεις τις κολλήσεις με το καλάι…

  Σαν λέω όμως τα εξής για το κύκλωμα: Οι αντιστάσεις που βλέπεται συνδέονται όπως φαίνεται απ’ τα καλώδια, σε κάτι θηλυκές ακιδοσειρές στις οποίες συνδέονται μετά εξωτερικά στοιχεία, όπως μπουτον και led’s. Για τα τρανζίστορ δεν έχω βάλει αντιστάσεις. Εξηγήστε μου όμως το λόγο που θα έπρεπε να είχαν μπει…

----------


## FILMAN

Οι αντιστάσεις μπαίνουν για να περιορίζουν το ρεύμα βάσης των τρανζίστορ. Εφόσον ο μικροελεγκτής σου έχει εξόδους ανοιχτού συλλέκτη με ενσωματωμένες pull up αντιστάσεις, δεν χρειάζεσαι εξωτερικές. Απλώς όταν η έξοδος του ελεγκτή γίνει 0, γειώνει τη βάση του τρανζίστορ φέρνοντάς το στην αποκοπή. Αλλιώς, το ρεύμα βάσης παρέχεται από την pull up αντίσταση.

----------


## klik

Αν τα τρανζίστορ είναι NPN, διεγείρονται απο ρεύμα, αν τα συνδέσεις με 5v στη βάση τους, τζίζ....

Αν τα τρανζίστορ ειναι fet, διεγειρονται απο τάση και δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα (σοβαρό) αν δεν βάλεις αντίσταση.
(το "σοβαρό" δεν σε αφορά, αναφαίρετε στην χωρητικότητα βάσης του fet και στην περίπτωση σου δε σε αφορά).

Ο μικροελενκτής σου αν είχε εξόδους ttl ή cmos θα είχε πρόβλημα, διότι θα τον βραχυκύκλωνες μέσω του τρανζίστορ προς τη γή.
Αλλά όπως είπα εισαι τυχερός που έχει open collector εξόδους με pull ups (αντιστασεις 22ΚΩ νομίζω) προς τα +5V. 

(με πρόλαβες!  :Wink: )

----------

